# Muhammad Ali Jinnah - The Great Leader



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah
Did you know?

The New York Times listed Mr. Jinnah as 1946's best-dressed man in the British Empire.
Jinnah dressed himself perfectly, his elegant and magnificent personality gave him respect wherever he went. It is narrated that on visit to London for political meeting he stayed in hotel. In the morning, he descended from his hotel suite into the breakfast hall, using stairs. When the people present in the restaurant noticed him they all rose involuntary and stood up as a gesture of respect to him.

Jinnah was one of the New York Times best dressed men of 1946. Expressing his thoughts on Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Lord Wavell (Viceroy of India, 1943-1947) said, "Mr. Jinnah was one of the handsomest men I have ever seen; he combined the clear cut, almost Grecian features of the West with oriental grace and movement."

A research states that one of the main reasons why Muhammad Ali Jinnah is considered one of the most well dressed men in history has to do with the fact that he was a huge supporter and wearer of the well-tailored suit. Never one to sit back and wear whatever came through the door. It is said that before independence, Jinnah came to own over 200 suits, which he wore with heavily starched shirts with detachable collars. As a barrister, he never wore same silk tie twice. Even on his deathbed, he insisted to be formally dressed saying: "I will not travel in my pajamas."

Jinnah's outfits were always unique; he rarely appeared wearing the same thing more than once. In a time when poverty ran rampant, Jinnah was one of the few who was able to partake in the wondrous ways of fashion. Congratulations to Muhammad Ali Jinnah for being voted the Fifth Best-Dressed World Leader of all-time.

After meeting Jinnah at the Viceroy's dinner in Simla, a British general's wife wrote to her mother in England: "After dinner, I had Mr. Jinnah to talk to. He has a great personality. He talks the most beautiful English. He models his clothes and his manners on Du Maurier..., and his English on Burke's speeches. I have always wanted to meet him and now I had my wish."

His monocle, his double-breasted jackets, and his Craven "A" cigarettes gave his personality a unique style. He was fond of smoking expensive and finest 'Craven A cigarettes. He also smoked a special kind of 'Havana' cigars, and sometimes a pipe.

When Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi, the founder of the Khaksar Movement, was released from a U.P. jail, the Quaid-i-Azam, on the advice of some of his friends, went to see him along with his colleagues. He was accompanied by Liaquat Ali Khan, Sir Abdullah Haroon and Pir Ali Mohammad Rashidi. In Qarul Bagh, Allama Mashriqi was staying in a huge tent in the middle of the Khaksar Camp. An ordinary dari had been spread on the floor inside the camp. There was no chair.

The Quaid-i-Azam was wearing a white suit of China silk. He was not in the habit of sitting on the ground. However, as there was no alternative, he sat down on the floor after shaking hands with Allama Mashriqi. The Quaid then took out his cigarette case and offered a cigarette to him. Allama took the cigarette and tried to give two paisas to the Quaid. The Quaid-i-Azam asked: What is this? Allama said: A Khaksar does not accept any thing without paying its price. On hearing this, the Quaid took back his cigarette from Allama and said: The price of my cigarette is much more than two paisas and I don't think you can afford it.

His monocle was a part of his majestic personality. In a court of law while making arguments, monocle, which Jinnah was using, for reading from his notes slipped from his eye and dropped on the floor. The magistrate mischievously grinned and felt delighted, anticipating that Jinnah would have to bend in his court to pick up the monocle. He was disappointed when Jinnah put his hand in his pocket, brought out another monocle, and applied it to his eye while continuing the arguments.

By the late 1930s, He was mostly seen wearing a 'Karakul' hat, also known as 'Jinnah Cap,' over his western clothing. The moment he became a leader of a Muslim country, he chose to wear a sherwani. He stopped wearing the UP and Delhi style chooridar or tight pyjamas, and preferred a loose fitting 'Shalwar' the Jinnah cap and white or cream colored sherwani become the trend of that time. Meanwhile, he wore suits for his day-to-day office work and on informal occasions.

The Quaid's magnificent personality traits left deep impact to everyone. Patrick Spens, the last Chief Justice of undivided India, paid the following tribute to Jinnah: "The tallness of the man, the immaculate manner in which he turned out, the beauty of his features and the extreme courtesy with which he treated all; no one could have made a more favorable impression than he did. There is no man or woman living who imputes anything against his honor or his honesty. He was the most outright person that I know."

The Quaid usually travelled by train during the pre-independence time. Journalist once confronted Jinnah with a question as to how Congress leadership travelled in third class like the working class while he enjoys the first class journey. Quaid's reply was sharp. He said that he travelled in first class but pays from his own pocket to buy the ticket, while the congress leaders travel in third class without ticket. It made headlines. Dear father of the nation you will be in our memories forever.

P. S: Please bear with me for making you read such a long write up on a person par excellence I have admired the most and adulated & emulated as my leader .. Mr Muhammad Ali Jinnah our Father of the Nation. I assure you his personality couldn't be described in fewer words than these. May his soul rest in peace, Ameen.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
16 | Love Love:
7 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

ghazi52 said:


> Muhammad Ali Jinnah
> Did you know?
> 
> The New York Times listed Mr. Jinnah as 1946's best-dressed man in the British Empire.
> Jinnah dressed himself perfectly, his elegant and magnificent personality gave him respect wherever he went. It is narrated that on visit to London for political meeting he stayed in hotel. In the morning, he descended from his hotel suite into the breakfast hall, using stairs. When the people present in the restaurant noticed him they all rose involuntary and stood up as a gesture of respect to him.
> 
> Jinnah was one of the New York Times best dressed men of 1946. Expressing his thoughts on Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Lord Wavell (Viceroy of India, 1943-1947) said, "Mr. Jinnah was one of the handsomest men I have ever seen; he combined the clear cut, almost Grecian features of the West with oriental grace and movement."
> 
> A research states that one of the main reasons why Muhammad Ali Jinnah is considered one of the most well dressed men in history has to do with the fact that he was a huge supporter and wearer of the well-tailored suit. Never one to sit back and wear whatever came through the door. It is said that before independence, Jinnah came to own over 200 suits, which he wore with heavily starched shirts with detachable collars. As a barrister, he never wore same silk tie twice. Even on his deathbed, he insisted to be formally dressed saying: "I will not travel in my pajamas."
> 
> Jinnah's outfits were always unique; he rarely appeared wearing the same thing more than once. In a time when poverty ran rampant, Jinnah was one of the few who was able to partake in the wondrous ways of fashion. Congratulations to Muhammad Ali Jinnah for being voted the Fifth Best-Dressed World Leader of all-time.
> 
> After meeting Jinnah at the Viceroy's dinner in Simla, a British general's wife wrote to her mother in England: "After dinner, I had Mr. Jinnah to talk to. He has a great personality. He talks the most beautiful English. He models his clothes and his manners on Du Maurier..., and his English on Burke's speeches. I have always wanted to meet him and now I had my wish."
> 
> His monocle, his double-breasted jackets, and his Craven "A" cigarettes gave his personality a unique style. He was fond of smoking expensive and finest 'Craven A cigarettes. He also smoked a special kind of 'Havana' cigars, and sometimes a pipe.
> 
> When Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi, the founder of the Khaksar Movement, was released from a U.P. jail, the Quaid-i-Azam, on the advice of some of his friends, went to see him along with his colleagues. He was accompanied by Liaquat Ali Khan, Sir Abdullah Haroon and Pir Ali Mohammad Rashidi. In Qarul Bagh, Allama Mashriqi was staying in a huge tent in the middle of the Khaksar Camp. An ordinary dari had been spread on the floor inside the camp. There was no chair.
> 
> The Quaid-i-Azam was wearing a white suit of China silk. He was not in the habit of sitting on the ground. However, as there was no alternative, he sat down on the floor after shaking hands with Allama Mashriqi. The Quaid then took out his cigarette case and offered a cigarette to him. Allama took the cigarette and tried to give two paisas to the Quaid. The Quaid-i-Azam asked: What is this? Allama said: A Khaksar does not accept any thing without paying its price. On hearing this, the Quaid took back his cigarette from Allama and said: The price of my cigarette is much more than two paisas and I don't think you can afford it.
> 
> His monocle was a part of his majestic personality. In a court of law while making arguments, monocle, which Jinnah was using, for reading from his notes slipped from his eye and dropped on the floor. The magistrate mischievously grinned and felt delighted, anticipating that Jinnah would have to bend in his court to pick up the monocle. He was disappointed when Jinnah put his hand in his pocket, brought out another monocle, and applied it to his eye while continuing the arguments.
> 
> By the late 1930s, He was mostly seen wearing a 'Karakul' hat, also known as 'Jinnah Cap,' over his western clothing. The moment he became a leader of a Muslim country, he chose to wear a sherwani. He stopped wearing the UP and Delhi style chooridar or tight pyjamas, and preferred a loose fitting 'Shalwar' the Jinnah cap and white or cream colored sherwani become the trend of that time. Meanwhile, he wore suits for his day-to-day office work and on informal occasions.
> 
> The Quaid's magnificent personality traits left deep impact to everyone. Patrick Spens, the last Chief Justice of undivided India, paid the following tribute to Jinnah: "The tallness of the man, the immaculate manner in which he turned out, the beauty of his features and the extreme courtesy with which he treated all; no one could have made a more favorable impression than he did. There is no man or woman living who imputes anything against his honor or his honesty. He was the most outright person that I know."
> 
> The Quaid usually travelled by train during the pre-independence time. Journalist once confronted Jinnah with a question as to how Congress leadership travelled in third class like the working class while he enjoys the first class journey. Quaid's reply was sharp. He said that he travelled in first class but pays from his own pocket to buy the ticket, while the congress leaders travel in third class without ticket. It made headlines. Dear father of the nation you will be in our memories forever.
> 
> P. S: Please bear with me for making you read such a long write up on a person par excellence I have admired the most and adulated & emulated as my leader .. Mr Muhammad Ali Jinnah our Father of the Nation. I assure you his personality couldn't be described in fewer words than these. May his soul rest in peace, Ameen.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 765924



If u love this man u will cry after watch this video

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Last words of Quaid's Letter were "Insha Allah Victory will be Ours" *

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## WaqarZ

Yes that's very nice dear, but Pakistan is about more than just any one man. We know all this history since childhood. In fact what to speak of Jinnah, Allah almighty had said about humankind's final prophet upon whom be peace: He is a prophet, like other before, and should he pass away will you wallow and turn, flee and stagnate in what you want to do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

"I was born plain Mr. Jinnah and I will die plain Mr. Jinnah".....little did you know Quaid-e-Azam.



WaqarZ said:


> Yes that's very nice dear, but Pakistan is about more than just any one man. We know all this history since childhood. In fact what to speak of Jinnah, Allah almighty had said about humankind's final prophet upon whom be peace: He is a prophet, like other before, and should he pass away will you wallow and turn, flee and stagnate in what you want to do?



What's your point?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Surya 1

ghazi52 said:


> Muhammad Ali Jinnah
> Did you know?
> 
> The New York Times listed Mr. Jinnah as 1946's best-dressed man in the British Empire.
> Jinnah dressed himself perfectly, his elegant and magnificent personality gave him respect wherever he went. It is narrated that on visit to London for political meeting he stayed in hotel. In the morning, he descended from his hotel suite into the breakfast hall, using stairs. When the people present in the restaurant noticed him they all rose involuntary and stood up as a gesture of respect to him.
> 
> Jinnah was one of the New York Times best dressed men of 1946. Expressing his thoughts on Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Lord Wavell (Viceroy of India, 1943-1947) said, "Mr. Jinnah was one of the handsomest men I have ever seen; he combined the clear cut, almost Grecian features of the West with oriental grace and movement."
> 
> A research states that one of the main reasons why Muhammad Ali Jinnah is considered one of the most well dressed men in history has to do with the fact that he was a huge supporter and wearer of the well-tailored suit. Never one to sit back and wear whatever came through the door. It is said that before independence, Jinnah came to own over 200 suits, which he wore with heavily starched shirts with detachable collars. As a barrister, he never wore same silk tie twice. Even on his deathbed, he insisted to be formally dressed saying: "I will not travel in my pajamas."
> 
> Jinnah's outfits were always unique; he rarely appeared wearing the same thing more than once. In a time when poverty ran rampant, Jinnah was one of the few who was able to partake in the wondrous ways of fashion. Congratulations to Muhammad Ali Jinnah for being voted the Fifth Best-Dressed World Leader of all-time.
> 
> After meeting Jinnah at the Viceroy's dinner in Simla, a British general's wife wrote to her mother in England: "After dinner, I had Mr. Jinnah to talk to. He has a great personality. He talks the most beautiful English. He models his clothes and his manners on Du Maurier..., and his English on Burke's speeches. I have always wanted to meet him and now I had my wish."
> 
> His monocle, his double-breasted jackets, and his Craven "A" cigarettes gave his personality a unique style. He was fond of smoking expensive and finest 'Craven A cigarettes. He also smoked a special kind of 'Havana' cigars, and sometimes a pipe.
> 
> When Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi, the founder of the Khaksar Movement, was released from a U.P. jail, the Quaid-i-Azam, on the advice of some of his friends, went to see him along with his colleagues. He was accompanied by Liaquat Ali Khan, Sir Abdullah Haroon and Pir Ali Mohammad Rashidi. In Qarul Bagh, Allama Mashriqi was staying in a huge tent in the middle of the Khaksar Camp. An ordinary dari had been spread on the floor inside the camp. There was no chair.
> 
> The Quaid-i-Azam was wearing a white suit of China silk. He was not in the habit of sitting on the ground. However, as there was no alternative, he sat down on the floor after shaking hands with Allama Mashriqi. The Quaid then took out his cigarette case and offered a cigarette to him. Allama took the cigarette and tried to give two paisas to the Quaid. The Quaid-i-Azam asked: What is this? Allama said: A Khaksar does not accept any thing without paying its price. On hearing this, the Quaid took back his cigarette from Allama and said: The price of my cigarette is much more than two paisas and I don't think you can afford it.
> 
> His monocle was a part of his majestic personality. In a court of law while making arguments, monocle, which Jinnah was using, for reading from his notes slipped from his eye and dropped on the floor. The magistrate mischievously grinned and felt delighted, anticipating that Jinnah would have to bend in his court to pick up the monocle. He was disappointed when Jinnah put his hand in his pocket, brought out another monocle, and applied it to his eye while continuing the arguments.
> 
> By the late 1930s, He was mostly seen wearing a 'Karakul' hat, also known as 'Jinnah Cap,' over his western clothing. The moment he became a leader of a Muslim country, he chose to wear a sherwani. He stopped wearing the UP and Delhi style chooridar or tight pyjamas, and preferred a loose fitting 'Shalwar' the Jinnah cap and white or cream colored sherwani become the trend of that time. Meanwhile, he wore suits for his day-to-day office work and on informal occasions.
> 
> The Quaid's magnificent personality traits left deep impact to everyone. Patrick Spens, the last Chief Justice of undivided India, paid the following tribute to Jinnah: "The tallness of the man, the immaculate manner in which he turned out, the beauty of his features and the extreme courtesy with which he treated all; no one could have made a more favorable impression than he did. There is no man or woman living who imputes anything against his honor or his honesty. He was the most outright person that I know."
> 
> The Quaid usually travelled by train during the pre-independence time. Journalist once confronted Jinnah with a question as to how Congress leadership travelled in third class like the working class while he enjoys the first class journey. Quaid's reply was sharp. He said that he travelled in first class but pays from his own pocket to buy the ticket, while the congress leaders travel in third class without ticket. It made headlines. Dear father of the nation you will be in our memories forever.
> 
> P. S: Please bear with me for making you read such a long write up on a person par excellence I have admired the most and adulated & emulated as my leader .. Mr Muhammad Ali Jinnah our Father of the Nation. I assure you his personality couldn't be described in fewer words than these. May his soul rest in peace, Ameen.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 765924



I read first three paragraphs in hope of knowing his great leadership quality. What I read was that he was very well dressed.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

Surya 1 said:


> I read first three paragraphs in hope of knowing his great leadership quality. What I read was that he was very well dressed.


So you have got a problem with that ? If you wanna know about his leadership abilities, just a read a book of Jaswant Singh " *Jinnah: India, Partition, Independence." You will have an idea that how Jinnah was **demonized** by Indian press in 1940s and how Nehru's contradictory approach resulted in division of India. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surya 1

Rahil khan said:


> So you have got a problem with that ? If you wanna know about his leadership abilities, just a read a book of Jaswant Singh " *Jinnah: India, Partition, Independence." You will have an idea that how Jinnah was **demonized** by Indian press in 1940s and how Nehru's contradictory approach resulted in division of India. *



I don't have any problem in accepting Jinha as a great leader He was from near my native place. However, to justify his leadership, if his well dressing is argued, it is a great injustices to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

ghazi52 said:


> Muhammad Ali Jinnah
> Did you know?
> 
> The New York Times listed Mr. Jinnah as 1946's best-dressed man in the British Empire.
> Jinnah dressed himself perfectly, his elegant and magnificent personality gave him respect wherever he went. It is narrated that on visit to London for political meeting he stayed in hotel. In the morning, he descended from his hotel suite into the breakfast hall, using stairs. When the people present in the restaurant noticed him they all rose involuntary and stood up as a gesture of respect to him.
> 
> Jinnah was one of the New York Times best dressed men of 1946. Expressing his thoughts on Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Lord Wavell (Viceroy of India, 1943-1947) said, "Mr. Jinnah was one of the handsomest men I have ever seen; he combined the clear cut, almost Grecian features of the West with oriental grace and movement."
> 
> A research states that one of the main reasons why Muhammad Ali Jinnah is considered one of the most well dressed men in history has to do with the fact that he was a huge supporter and wearer of the well-tailored suit. Never one to sit back and wear whatever came through the door. It is said that before independence, Jinnah came to own over 200 suits, which he wore with heavily starched shirts with detachable collars. As a barrister, he never wore same silk tie twice. Even on his deathbed, he insisted to be formally dressed saying: "I will not travel in my pajamas."
> 
> Jinnah's outfits were always unique; he rarely appeared wearing the same thing more than once. In a time when poverty ran rampant, Jinnah was one of the few who was able to partake in the wondrous ways of fashion. Congratulations to Muhammad Ali Jinnah for being voted the Fifth Best-Dressed World Leader of all-time.
> 
> After meeting Jinnah at the Viceroy's dinner in Simla, a British general's wife wrote to her mother in England: "After dinner, I had Mr. Jinnah to talk to. He has a great personality. He talks the most beautiful English. He models his clothes and his manners on Du Maurier..., and his English on Burke's speeches. I have always wanted to meet him and now I had my wish."
> 
> His monocle, his double-breasted jackets, and his Craven "A" cigarettes gave his personality a unique style. He was fond of smoking expensive and finest 'Craven A cigarettes. He also smoked a special kind of 'Havana' cigars, and sometimes a pipe.
> 
> When Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi, the founder of the Khaksar Movement, was released from a U.P. jail, the Quaid-i-Azam, on the advice of some of his friends, went to see him along with his colleagues. He was accompanied by Liaquat Ali Khan, Sir Abdullah Haroon and Pir Ali Mohammad Rashidi. In Qarul Bagh, Allama Mashriqi was staying in a huge tent in the middle of the Khaksar Camp. An ordinary dari had been spread on the floor inside the camp. There was no chair.
> 
> The Quaid-i-Azam was wearing a white suit of China silk. He was not in the habit of sitting on the ground. However, as there was no alternative, he sat down on the floor after shaking hands with Allama Mashriqi. The Quaid then took out his cigarette case and offered a cigarette to him. Allama took the cigarette and tried to give two paisas to the Quaid. The Quaid-i-Azam asked: What is this? Allama said: A Khaksar does not accept any thing without paying its price. On hearing this, the Quaid took back his cigarette from Allama and said: The price of my cigarette is much more than two paisas and I don't think you can afford it.
> 
> His monocle was a part of his majestic personality. In a court of law while making arguments, monocle, which Jinnah was using, for reading from his notes slipped from his eye and dropped on the floor. The magistrate mischievously grinned and felt delighted, anticipating that Jinnah would have to bend in his court to pick up the monocle. He was disappointed when Jinnah put his hand in his pocket, brought out another monocle, and applied it to his eye while continuing the arguments.
> 
> By the late 1930s, He was mostly seen wearing a 'Karakul' hat, also known as 'Jinnah Cap,' over his western clothing. The moment he became a leader of a Muslim country, he chose to wear a sherwani. He stopped wearing the UP and Delhi style chooridar or tight pyjamas, and preferred a loose fitting 'Shalwar' the Jinnah cap and white or cream colored sherwani become the trend of that time. Meanwhile, he wore suits for his day-to-day office work and on informal occasions.
> 
> The Quaid's magnificent personality traits left deep impact to everyone. Patrick Spens, the last Chief Justice of undivided India, paid the following tribute to Jinnah: "The tallness of the man, the immaculate manner in which he turned out, the beauty of his features and the extreme courtesy with which he treated all; no one could have made a more favorable impression than he did. There is no man or woman living who imputes anything against his honor or his honesty. He was the most outright person that I know."
> 
> The Quaid usually travelled by train during the pre-independence time. Journalist once confronted Jinnah with a question as to how Congress leadership travelled in third class like the working class while he enjoys the first class journey. Quaid's reply was sharp. He said that he travelled in first class but pays from his own pocket to buy the ticket, while the congress leaders travel in third class without ticket. It made headlines. Dear father of the nation you will be in our memories forever.
> 
> P. S: Please bear with me for making you read such a long write up on a person par excellence I have admired the most and adulated & emulated as my leader .. Mr Muhammad Ali Jinnah our Father of the Nation. I assure you his personality couldn't be described in fewer words than these. May his soul rest in peace, Ameen.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 765924



Why would pakistanis take pride in this?? This man was well dressed because he was pampered by british empire just like rest of elite muslims of brtish empire.
Unlike empires of the past, british empire used local leaders to work for british exit strategy. 
In reality it was brtish empire who created pakistan just like they created india and rest of the nations that were once under its empire.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Angry Angry:
3


----------



## Goritoes

krash said:


> What's your point?



I think he is trying to say that we should not idolize Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohammed Ali Jinnah*, also called *Qaid-i-Azam (Arabic: “Great Leader”)*, (born December 25, 1876?, Karachi, India [now in Pakistan]—died September 11, 1948, Karachi), Indian Muslim politician, who was the founder and first governor-general (1947–48) of Pakistan.


*Early years*

Jinnah was the eldest of seven children of Jinnahbhai Poonja, a prosperous merchant, and his wife, Mithibai. His family was a member of the Khoja caste, Hindus who had converted to Islam centuries earlier and who were followers of the Aga Khan. There is some question about Jinnah’s date of birth: although he maintained that it was December 25, 1876, school records from Karachi (Pakistan) give a date of October 20, 1875.

After being taught at home, Jinnah was sent in 1887 to the Sind Madrasat al-Islam (now Sindh Madressatul Islam University) in Karachi. Later he attended the Christian Missionary Society High School (also in Karachi), where at the age of 16 he passed the matriculation examination of the University of Bombay (now University of Mumbai, in Mumbai, India). On the advice of an English friend, his father decided to send him to England to acquire business experience. Jinnah, however, had made up his mind to become a barrister. In keeping with the custom of the time, his parents arranged for an early marriage for him before he left for England.


In London he joined Lincoln’s Inn, one of the legal societies that prepared students for the bar. In 1895, at the age of 19, he was called to the bar. While in London Jinnah suffered two severe bereavements—the deaths of his wife and his mother. Nevertheless, he completed his formal studies and also made a study of the British political system, frequently visiting the House of Commons. He was greatly influenced by the liberalism of William E. Gladstone, who had become prime minister for the fourth time in 1892, the year of Jinnah’s arrival in London. Jinnah also took a keen interest in the affairs of India and in Indian students. When the Parsi leader Dadabhai Naoroji, a leading Indian nationalist, ran for the British Parliament, Jinnah and other Indian students worked day and night for him. Their efforts were crowned with success: Naoroji became the first Indian to sit in the House of Commons.When Jinnah returned to Karachi in 1896, he found that his father’s business had suffered losses and that he now had to depend on himself. He decided to start his legal practice in Bombay (now Mumbai), but it took him years of work to establish himself as a lawyer.


It was nearly 10 years later that he turned actively toward politics. A man without hobbies, he divided his interest between law and politics. Nor was he a religious zealot: he was a Muslim in a broad sense and had little to do with sects. His interest in women was also limited, to Rattenbai (Rutti)—the daughter of Sir Dinshaw Petit, a Bombay Parsi millionaire—whom he married in 1918 over tremendous opposition from her parents and others. The couple had one daughter, Dina, but the marriage proved an unhappy one, and Jinnah and Rutti soon separated. It was his sister Fatima who gave him solace and company.


*Entry into politics*

Jinnah first entered politics by participating in the 1906 session of the Indian National Congress (Congress Party) held at Calcutta (now Kolkata), in which the party began to split between those calling for dominion status and those advocating independence for India. Four years later he was elected to the Imperial Legislative Council—the beginning of a long and distinguished parliamentary career. In Bombay he came to know, among other important Congress Party personalities, Gopal Krishna Gokhale, the eminent Maratha leader. Greatly influenced by those nationalist politicians, Jinnah aspired during the early part of his political life to become “a Muslim Gokhale.” Admiration for British political institutions and an eagerness to raise the status of India in the international community and to develop a sense of Indian nationhood among the peoples of India were the chief elements of his politics. At that time, he still looked upon Muslim interests in the context of Indian nationalism.


But, by the beginning of the 20th century, the conviction had been growing among the Muslims that their interests demanded the preservation of their separate identity rather than amalgamation in the Indian nation that would for all practical purposes be Hindu. Largely to safeguard Muslim interests, the All-India Muslim League was founded in 1906. But Jinnah remained aloof from it. Only in 1913, when authoritatively assured that the league was as devoted as the Congress Party to the political emancipation of India, did Jinnah join the league. When the Indian Home Rule League was formed, he became its chief organizer in Bombay and was elected president of the Bombay branch.


*Political unity*

Jinnah’s endeavours to bring about the political union of Hindus and Muslims earned him the title of “the best ambassador of Hindu-Muslim unity,” an epithet coined by Gokhale. It was largely through his efforts that the Congress Party and the Muslim League began to hold their annual sessions jointly, to facilitate mutual consultation and participation. In 1915 the two organizations held their meetings in Bombay and in 1916 in Lucknow, where the Lucknow Pact was concluded. Under the terms of the pact, the two organizations put their seal to a scheme of constitutional reform that became their joint demand vis-à-vis the British government. There was a good deal of give and take, but the Muslims obtained one important concession in the shape of separate electorates, already conceded to them by the government in 1909 but hitherto resisted by Congress.


Meanwhile, a new force in Indian politics had appeared in the person of Mohandas (Mahatma) Gandhi. Both the Home Rule League and the Congress Party had come under his sway. Opposed to Gandhi’s noncooperation movement and his essentially Hindu approach to politics, Jinnah left both the league and the Congress Party in 1920. For a few years he kept himself aloof from the main political movements. He continued to be a firm believer in Hindu-Muslim unity and constitutional methods for the achievement of political ends. After his withdrawal from Congress, he used the Muslim League platform for the propagation of his views. But during the 1920s the Muslim League, and with it Jinnah, had been overshadowed by Congress and the religiously oriented Muslim Khilafat movement.


When the failure of the noncooperation movement and the emergence of Hindu revivalist movements led to antagonism and riots between Hindus and Muslims, the Muslim League began to lose strength and cohesion, and provincial Muslim leaders formed their own parties to serve their needs. Thus, Jinnah’s problem during the following years was to convert the Muslim League into an enlightened, unified political body prepared to cooperate with other organizations working for the good of India. In addition, he had to convince the Congress Party, as a prerequisite for political progress, of the necessity of settling the Hindu-Muslim conflict.


To bring about such a rapprochement was Jinnah’s chief purpose during the late 1920s and early 1930s. He worked toward this end within the legislative assembly, at the Round Table Conference in London (1930–32), and through his “14 points,” which included proposals for a federal form of government, greater rights for minorities, one-third representation for Muslims in the central legislature, separation of the predominantly Muslim Sindh region from the rest of the Bombay province, and introduction of reforms in the North-West Frontier Province. His failure to bring about even minor amendments in the Nehru Committee proposals (1928) over the question of separate electorates and reservation of seats for Muslims in the legislatures frustrated him. He found himself in a peculiar position at that time: many Muslims thought that he was too nationalistic in his policy and that Muslim interests were not safe in his hands, while the Congress Party would not even meet the moderate Muslim demands halfway. Indeed, the Muslim League was a house divided against itself. 

The Punjab Muslim League repudiated Jinnah’s leadership and organized itself separately. In disgust, Jinnah decided to settle in England. From 1930 to 1935 he remained in London, devoting himself to practice before the Privy Council. But when constitutional changes were in the offing, he was persuaded to return home to head a reconstituted Muslim League.


Soon preparations started for the elections under the Government of India Act of 1935. Jinnah was still thinking in terms of cooperation between the Muslim League and the Hindu-controlled Congress Party and with coalition governments in the provinces. But the elections of 1937 proved to be a turning point in the relations between the two organizations. Congress obtained an absolute majority in six provinces, and the league did not do particularly well. The Congress Party decided not to include the league in the formation of provincial governments, and exclusive all-Congress governments were the result. Relations between Hindus and Muslims started to deteriorate, and soon Muslim discontent became boundless.


*Creator of Pakistan*

Jinnah had originally been dubious about the practicability of Pakistan, an idea that the poet and philosopher Sir Muhammad Iqbal had propounded to the Muslim League conference of 1930, but before long he became convinced that a Muslim homeland on the Indian subcontinent was the only way of safeguarding Muslim interests and the Muslim way of life. It was not religious persecution that he feared so much as the future exclusion of Muslims from all prospects of advancement within India, as soon as power became vested in the close-knit structure of Hindu social organization. To guard against that danger, he carried out a nationwide campaign to warn his coreligionists of the perils of their position, and he converted the Muslim League into a powerful instrument for unifying the Muslims into a nation.







At that point, Jinnah emerged as the leader of a renascent Muslim nation. Events began to move fast. On March 22–23, 1940, in Lahore, the league adopted a resolution to form a separate Muslim state, Pakistan. The Pakistan idea was at first ridiculed and then tenaciously opposed by the Congress Party. But it captured the imagination of the Muslims. Pitted against Jinnah were many influential Hindus, including Gandhi and Jawaharlal Nehru. And the British government seemed to be intent on maintaining the political unity of the Indian subcontinent. But Jinnah led his movement with such skill and tenacity that ultimately both the Congress Party and the British government had no option but to agree to the partitioning of India. Pakistan thus emerged as an independent state in 1947.


Jinnah became the first head of the new state. Faced with the serious problems of a young country, he tackled Pakistan’s problems with authority. He was not regarded as merely the governor-general. He was revered as the father of the nation. He worked hard until overpowered by age and disease in Karachi, the place of his birth, in 1948.








Mohammed Ali Jinnah | Biography, Accomplishments, Religion, Significance, & Facts


Mohammed Ali Jinnah, also called Qaid-i-Azam (Arabic: “Great Leader”), (born December 25, 1876?, Karachi, India [now in Pakistan]—died September 11, 1948, Karachi), Indian Muslim politician, who was the founder and first governor-general (1947–48) of Pakistan.  Jinnah was the eldest...



www.britannica.com




.



Stanley Wolpert, giving a speech in honour of Jinnah in 1998, deemed him Pakistan's greatest leader.

“Few individuals significantly alter the course of the history. Fewer still modify the map of the world. Hardly anyone can be credited with creating a nation-state. Muhammad Ali Jinnah did all three.”

*(Stanley Wolpert)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## krash

Goritoes said:


> I think he is trying to say that we should not idolize Jinnah.



No one idolizes the Quaid, tbh. If we did, Pakistan would be a very different place today.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## El Sidd

Surya 1 said:


> I don't have any problem in accepting Jinha as a great leader He was from near my native place. However, to justify his leadership, if his well dressing is argued, it is a great injustices to him.



It's how the Americans make life easier for themselves.

Naked Man versus Man in a Suit. 

They still struggle to cloth Indians in their theaters.


----------



## ghazi52

This picture seems to be that of the quaid’s arrival in Pakistan just before the transfer of power and at the airport. The people in the background seem to be welcoming him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Founder and the Governer-General of Pakistan Muhammad Ali Jinnah addressing at the opening ceremony of the State Bank of Pakistan.
Date: July 01 1948













Zahid Hussain first Governor State Bank of Pakistan addressing at the occasion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Jinnah was only one of his kind! Not a single compatriot of him in the entire subcontinent was like him!!! He was that unique, and so his achievements! Allah-u Azimushshan made him the Vesile for the emancipation of the two thirds of the Muslims in the sub-continent, and saved them from annihilation... 

If a person saves another person, as if he has saved the entire humanity - a theme in the Kuran-I Kerim

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fatima Jinnah (31 July 1893– 9 July 1967) widely known “Mather-e-Millat” was the youngest among the seven brothers and sisters.

In appearance, Fatima resembled her eldest brother, Mohammad Ali Jinnah. In 1902, she was sent to Bandra Convent in Bombay where she remained in the hostels as her parents had died. In 1919, she enrolled in Dr Ahmed’s Dental College at Calcutta. On graduating in 1923, she became the first female dentist of undivided India. She opened her dental clinic in Bombay but with the passage of time, she became a close associate and an adviser to her older brother. She was a strong critic of the British Raj and emerged as a strong advocate of the two-nation theory and a leading member of the All-India Muslim League.

Fatima Jinnah died in Karachi on 9 July 1967. The official cause of death was heart failure, but rumours persist that she was murdered at her house by the same group who killed Liaquat Ali Khan. She is buried next to other national dignitaries, at Mazar-e-Quaid, Karachi. 
















Fatima Jinnah in her youth.
Date c. 1920s

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Personality is defined as a person’s characteristic features and qualities. It is a combination of one’s body, mind, character and conduct. Quality of each of these defines your personality.

Time tested traits like integrity, honesty, courage, loyalty and fortitude defines good character which is exhibited through words and actions.

Leadership is about inspiring people to do things they never thought they could have.

Selfless, dedicated, charismatic, competent, honest, professional and unimpeachable in his integrity; these are just some of the words that have been used to describe the personality of the founder of Pakistan Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah, a man of principles, set very high standards and values in politics. 
He never compromised on principles. Gutter politics was not his style. Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah’s statesmanship lay in his two traits; Firstly his rational approach towards politics, and secondly his keen knowledge of objective ground realities, however awkward or complex, he made the right choice at the right moment. 
He was no doubt one of the most charismatic leaders in recent history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Why would pakistanis take pride in this?? This man was well dressed because he was pampered by british empire just like rest of elite muslims of brtish empire.
> Unlike empires of the past, british empire used local leaders to work for british exit strategy.
> In reality it was brtish empire who created pakistan just like they created india and rest of the nations that were once under its empire.


i wish if i could give you negative rating
all i can say is your filters are choked
No matter from which angle you see and try to read face of Mr. Jinnah,
you will always feel a warmth in your soul and a smile on your face

Jinnah was among the person Chosen
And the Chosen one's are never wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> i wish if i could give you negative rating
> all i can say is your filters are choked


And i wish pakistanis were not slave of british empire left over systems and stooges.


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Myth_buster_1 said:


> And i wish pakistanis were not slave of british empire left over systems and stooges.


and i wish you live long enough to the day which will see it in its true meaning it were meant to be


----------



## Myth_buster_1

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> and i wish you live long enough to the day which will see it in its true meaning it were meant to be


Btw do you believe in freemasonary and illuminati stuff?


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Btw do you believe in freemasonary and illuminati stuff?


Everything is possible

as much as i have seen in life, i can say there are very very high chance of existence of freemasonary and illuminati
threre are less chances that such stuff do not exist in my opinion


----------



## Osman Devlat

ghazi52 said:


> Muhammad Ali Jinnah
> Did you know?
> 
> The New York Times listed Mr. Jinnah as 1946's best-dressed man in the British Empire.
> Jinnah dressed himself perfectly, his elegant and magnificent personality gave him respect wherever he went. It is narrated that on visit to London for political meeting he stayed in hotel. In the morning, he descended from his hotel suite into the breakfast hall, using stairs. When the people present in the restaurant noticed him they all rose involuntary and stood up as a gesture of respect to him.
> 
> Jinnah was one of the New York Times best dressed men of 1946. Expressing his thoughts on Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Lord Wavell (Viceroy of India, 1943-1947) said, "Mr. Jinnah was one of the handsomest men I have ever seen; he combined the clear cut, almost Grecian features of the West with oriental grace and movement."
> 
> A research states that one of the main reasons why Muhammad Ali Jinnah is considered one of the most well dressed men in history has to do with the fact that he was a huge supporter and wearer of the well-tailored suit. Never one to sit back and wear whatever came through the door. It is said that before independence, Jinnah came to own over 200 suits, which he wore with heavily starched shirts with detachable collars. As a barrister, he never wore same silk tie twice. Even on his deathbed, he insisted to be formally dressed saying: "I will not travel in my pajamas."
> 
> Jinnah's outfits were always unique; he rarely appeared wearing the same thing more than once. In a time when poverty ran rampant, Jinnah was one of the few who was able to partake in the wondrous ways of fashion. Congratulations to Muhammad Ali Jinnah for being voted the Fifth Best-Dressed World Leader of all-time.
> 
> After meeting Jinnah at the Viceroy's dinner in Simla, a British general's wife wrote to her mother in England: "After dinner, I had Mr. Jinnah to talk to. He has a great personality. He talks the most beautiful English. He models his clothes and his manners on Du Maurier..., and his English on Burke's speeches. I have always wanted to meet him and now I had my wish."
> 
> His monocle, his double-breasted jackets, and his Craven "A" cigarettes gave his personality a unique style. He was fond of smoking expensive and finest 'Craven A cigarettes. He also smoked a special kind of 'Havana' cigars, and sometimes a pipe.
> 
> When Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi, the founder of the Khaksar Movement, was released from a U.P. jail, the Quaid-i-Azam, on the advice of some of his friends, went to see him along with his colleagues. He was accompanied by Liaquat Ali Khan, Sir Abdullah Haroon and Pir Ali Mohammad Rashidi. In Qarul Bagh, Allama Mashriqi was staying in a huge tent in the middle of the Khaksar Camp. An ordinary dari had been spread on the floor inside the camp. There was no chair.
> 
> The Quaid-i-Azam was wearing a white suit of China silk. He was not in the habit of sitting on the ground. However, as there was no alternative, he sat down on the floor after shaking hands with Allama Mashriqi. The Quaid then took out his cigarette case and offered a cigarette to him. Allama took the cigarette and tried to give two paisas to the Quaid. The Quaid-i-Azam asked: What is this? Allama said: A Khaksar does not accept any thing without paying its price. On hearing this, the Quaid took back his cigarette from Allama and said: The price of my cigarette is much more than two paisas and I don't think you can afford it.
> 
> His monocle was a part of his majestic personality. In a court of law while making arguments, monocle, which Jinnah was using, for reading from his notes slipped from his eye and dropped on the floor. The magistrate mischievously grinned and felt delighted, anticipating that Jinnah would have to bend in his court to pick up the monocle. He was disappointed when Jinnah put his hand in his pocket, brought out another monocle, and applied it to his eye while continuing the arguments.
> 
> By the late 1930s, He was mostly seen wearing a 'Karakul' hat, also known as 'Jinnah Cap,' over his western clothing. The moment he became a leader of a Muslim country, he chose to wear a sherwani. He stopped wearing the UP and Delhi style chooridar or tight pyjamas, and preferred a loose fitting 'Shalwar' the Jinnah cap and white or cream colored sherwani become the trend of that time. Meanwhile, he wore suits for his day-to-day office work and on informal occasions.
> 
> The Quaid's magnificent personality traits left deep impact to everyone. Patrick Spens, the last Chief Justice of undivided India, paid the following tribute to Jinnah: "The tallness of the man, the immaculate manner in which he turned out, the beauty of his features and the extreme courtesy with which he treated all; no one could have made a more favorable impression than he did. There is no man or woman living who imputes anything against his honor or his honesty. He was the most outright person that I know."
> 
> The Quaid usually travelled by train during the pre-independence time. Journalist once confronted Jinnah with a question as to how Congress leadership travelled in third class like the working class while he enjoys the first class journey. Quaid's reply was sharp. He said that he travelled in first class but pays from his own pocket to buy the ticket, while the congress leaders travel in third class without ticket. It made headlines. Dear father of the nation you will be in our memories forever.
> 
> P. S: Please bear with me for making you read such a long write up on a person par excellence I have admired the most and adulated & emulated as my leader .. Mr Muhammad Ali Jinnah our Father of the Nation. I assure you his personality couldn't be described in fewer words than these. May his soul rest in peace, Ameen.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 765924


Amazing stuff one can find about Jinnah and the history behind the struggle of our Independence, one more awesome example of this is that did you know that the *National Treasury of the new born Turkish Nation was formed by Mustafa Kemal by the funds collected by Khilafat Movement. *This is a fact I came to know from my friends of Turkish Origin, after doing some research I found that out, I think this topic deserves a thread of it's own.


----------



## Menace2Society

WaqarZ said:


> Yes that's very nice dear, but Pakistan is about more than just any one man. We know all this history since childhood. In fact what to speak of Jinnah, Allah almighty had said about humankind's final prophet upon whom be peace: He is a prophet, like other before, and should he pass away will you wallow and turn, flee and stagnate in what you want to do?



I can feel his energy in my veins, he is the author of my soul of my sacrifice my civilization. You can stay trapped as a slave, I am free like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CatSultan

Quid e Azam got drip


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's First Cabinet







From left: Fazlur Rehman, Ghulam Muhammad, Liaquat Ali Khan, M A Jinnah, I I Chundrigar, Abdul Rab Nishtar and Abdul Sattar Pirzada


----------



## ghazi52

MashaAllah, Quaid-e-Azam celebrating first Eid Milad-un-Nabi after independence, 25 January 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Founding fathers knew Pakistan always existed. 

Banner behind Mr Jinnah in Delhi 1943, "Pakistan Existed Since Centuries". 







In 1944 Aligarh address, he said, "Pakistan is not product of conduct or misconduct of Hindus. It has always been there, only they were not conscious of it".
https://twitter.com/hannan021/status/1435918029888569348/photo/1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Not to break the party but there were many things about the man that not many of you know and they were not good at all will surprise you to know so but lets leave it to that, but sure very thankful to him for giving us our Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

TOPGUN said:


> Not to break the party but there were many things about the man that not many of you know and they were not good at all will surprise you to know so but lets leave it to that, but sure very thankful to him for giving us our Pakistan.



Many men in history have a far worse track record than him, not naming names. So lets not leave it at that, how you about you leave it at that before we get into the topic of comparisons.


----------



## TOPGUN

Menace2Society said:


> Many men in history have a far worse track record than him, not naming names. So lets not leave it at that, how you about you leave it at that before we get into the topic of comparisons.



No one is perfect but its the truth so i will leave it that you are no one to tell me so, no one is getting in to topic comparisons specially not with you who doesn't know what he is talking about it !!!!!!!


----------



## Maula Jatt

TOPGUN said:


> Not to break the party but there were many things about the man that not many of you know and they were not good at all will surprise you to know so but lets leave it to that, but sure very thankful to him for giving us our Pakistan.


yeah everyone knows about it
but no one gives a shit

Judge a mans actions- he goes to his own grave you go to your own 

Meanwhile we'll continue to celebrate his legacy as father of the nation, ain't no one stopping it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Sainthood 101 said:


> yeah everyone knows about it
> but no one gives a shit
> 
> Judge a mans actions- he goes to his own grave you go to your own
> 
> Meanwhile we'll continue to celebrate his legacy as father of the nation, ain't no one stopping it



I said in the end i am thankful to him for giving us Pakistan this is a forum and we get to talk about things thats just that and even said i will leave it that simply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Menace2Society said:


> His diet? Is that the issue. Is that your uncomfortable truth?
> 
> He delivered a nation and he didn't murder anyone in the process. That automatically makes him 99.9% better than any other leader in history.



Haha lolz diet you really don't know much about him leave it alone man go waste your time else where.


----------



## Maula Jatt

TOPGUN said:


> Haha lolz diet you really don't know much about him leave it alone man go waste your time else where.


you are talking about drinking, pork, being rich af living an affluent lifestyle, marrying non-muslim

everyone knows about it, literally a lot of people know about it,

he was an Ataturk type guy, wouldn't have taken BS from fundos 
unfortunately died too early

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

TOPGUN said:


> Haha lolz diet you really don't know much about him leave it alone man go waste your time else where.



There are people in history who have done far far worse and out of etiquette I won't start the comparisons because they are an eye opener for sure. You are doing that self loathing thing they teach you to do, be a good boy and collect your cookie now, good job. You didn't have to say anything here but you did anyway.


----------



## TOPGUN

Menace2Society said:


> There are people in history who have done far far worse and out of etiquette I won't start the comparisons because they are an eye opener for sure. You are doing that self loathing thing they teach you to do, be a good boy and collect your cookie now, good job. You didn't have to say anything here but you did anyway.



Why don't be a good boy and shut it up and stop making a scene of something that was let be, i think you are need of proper etiquette here.


Sainthood 101 said:


> you are talking about drinking, pork, being rich af living an affluent lifestyle, marrying non-muslim
> 
> everyone knows about it, literally a lot of people know about it,
> 
> he was an Ataturk type guy, wouldn't have taken BS from fundos
> unfortunately died too early



Thank you for spelling out the truth and yes you are 100% right bro.


----------



## ghazi52

*Death Anniversary of the Quaid.*

Muhammad Ali Jinnah was the founder and first Governor-General of Pakistan till his death on 11th September 1948.
He worked in a frenzy to consolidate Pakistan. And, of course, he totally neglected his health. Jinnah worked with a tin of Craven "A" cigarettes at his desk, of which he had smoked 50 or more a day for the previous 30 years, as well as a box of Cuban cigars. He along with Fatima Jinnah flew to Quetta and then on the advice of doctors moved to Ziarat. His condition was worsening and he then weighed just over 36 kilograms. By 9 September, Jinnah had also developed pneumonia. Doctors urged him to return to Karachi, where he could receive better care, and with his agreement, he was flown there on the morning of 11 September. Dr Ilahi Bux, his personal physician, believed that Jinnah's change of mind was caused by foreknowledge of death. The plane landed in Karachi in the afternoon, Mr Jinnah was shifted to the ambulance but unfortunately, it broke down on the way and took about three hours to reach Government House.

Jinnah died later that night at 10:20 pm at his home in Karachi on 11 September 1948 at the age of 71, just over a year after Pakistan's creation.

Photo Courtesy: Saving Mr. Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Sainthood 101 said:


> you are talking about drinking, pork, being rich af living an affluent lifestyle, marrying non-muslim
> 
> everyone knows about it, literally a lot of people know about it,
> 
> he was an Ataturk type guy, wouldn't have taken BS from fundos
> unfortunately died too early


Who are you talking about? There are certain things I admire about the Quaid-e-Azam, and there are certain things I disagree with him on.

Show proof of whoever you are talking about eating pork and drinking alcohol.

By the way, doing that just makes you a sinner and not an apostate from Islam.

Personally I believe Jinnah was not secular, but he was not a model Muslim either.

Why so much importance to one man? Chaudhry Rehmat Ali and others also wanted Pakistan as well.

I believe Jinnah's wife converted to Islam.

I also read somewhere Jinnah converted to Sunni Islam in 1901 when his sisters married Sunni Muslims.

I am aware Quaid-e-Azam was raised an Agha Khani before converting to the Sunni sect in 1901.
That may have shaped his views as a young adult. 
As far as I am concerned nobody has a right to judge anyone, and Allah is the final judge.

Yes, Quaid-e-Azam was the leader of the Muslim League who pushed for and are credited in the history books for partition.


----------



## Maula Jatt

MultaniGuy said:


> Who are you talking about? There are certain things I admire about the Quaid-e-Azam, and there are certain things I disagree with him on.
> 
> Show proof of whoever you are talking about eating pork and drinking alcohol.
> 
> By the way, doing that just makes you a sinner and not an apostate from Islam.
> 
> Personally I believe Jinnah was not secular, but he was not a model Muslim either.
> 
> Why so much importance to one man? Chaudhry Rehmat Ali and others also wanted Pakistan as well.
> 
> I believe Jinnah's wife converted to Islam.
> 
> I also read somewhere Jinnah converted to Sunni Islam in 1901 when his sisters married Sunni Muslims.


It's all out there bro, that's what even @TOPGUN was talking about, so if it was just me saying that
Others wouldn't hint towards it...

and Pakistan wouldn't exist without him, period others had dreams of Pakistan

He went and did it

His personal life doesn't make him a bad guy thaugh...
So you honestly think a guy like that wasn't a secular and an islamist?
Don't think so, infact Pakistan was hijacked by islamist

But it was originally an idea of moderate Muslims, infact even rn seculars are probably more Pak nationalist than islamist for whom the idea of islam, ummah comes before the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

Sainthood 101 said:


> It's all out there bro, that's what even @TOPGUN was talking about, so if it was just me saying that
> Others wouldn't hint towards it...
> 
> and Pakistan wouldn't exist without him, period others had dreams of Pakistan
> 
> He went and did it
> 
> His personal life doesn't make him a bad guy thaugh...
> So you honestly think a guy like that wasn't a secular and an islamist?
> Don't think so, infact Pakistan was hijacked by islamist
> 
> But it was originally an idea of moderate Muslims, infact even rn seculars are probably more Pak nationalist than islamist for whom the idea of islam, ummah comes before the nation


I am aware Quaid-e-Azam was raised an Agha Khani. I admire the man for certain things, but disagree with him on many things as well.

Jinnah was a man who wanted to reconcile Islam with modernity going by the standards of the time. You should read Saleena Karim's book.
Jinnah never used the word secular in his speeches.
He talks about Islamic socialism, and other jargon.






Jinnah was not secular, but he was not a Mullah either.

*But then why so much importance to Quaid-e-Azam?*

I agree with the notion that Pakistan could have been created without Quaid-e-Azam, Quaid-e-Azam was just the leader of the Muslim League.
Another man would have taken the leader's place.

Why should we refer to Quaid-e-Azam about how to run Pakistan?


What was the raison d'etre for creating Pakistan then?
So Muslims in the majority provinces did not have to be a minority in the lands they form a majority and so they can live according to their beliefs.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Sainthood 101 said:


> It's all out there bro, that's what even @TOPGUN was talking about, so if it was just me saying that
> Others wouldn't hint towards it...
> 
> and Pakistan wouldn't exist without him, period others had dreams of Pakistan
> 
> He went and did it
> 
> His personal life doesn't make him a bad guy thaugh...
> So you honestly think a guy like that wasn't a secular and an islamist?
> Don't think so, infact Pakistan was hijacked by islamist
> 
> But it was originally an idea of moderate Muslims, infact even rn seculars are probably more Pak nationalist than islamist for whom the idea of islam, ummah comes before the nation


I have read Quaid-e-Azam's biographies. None of them said he ate pork or drank alcohol.

Show me where in his Biographies written by Akbar S. Ahmed, Stanley Wolpert, which says he did these things.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Sainthood 101 said:


> you are talking about drinking, pork, being rich af living an affluent lifestyle, marrying non-muslim
> 
> everyone knows about it, literally a lot of people know about it,
> 
> he was an Ataturk type guy, wouldn't have taken BS from fundos
> unfortunately died too early


lol, you like the Ataturk? Wasn't the man supposedly a traitor. Not everything Ataturk did was wrong, he did save Turkey.

Jinnah was not secular, but he was not exactly a model Islamist as *a person from the West would imagine.*


----------



## MultaniGuy

*I am grateful to Jinnah for giving us Pakistan*
I do not know Jinnah's personal life or going by the standard of the times in 1947.
Whatever Jinnah's faults or shortcomings are, that is for Allah to judge.


Those times were vastly different from today's of 2021.


Myth_buster_1 said:


> Why would pakistanis take pride in this?? This man was well dressed because he was pampered by british empire just like rest of elite muslims of brtish empire.
> Unlike empires of the past, british empire used local leaders to work for british exit strategy.
> In reality it was brtish empire who created pakistan just like they created india and rest of the nations that were once under its empire.


I don't agree with you completely. The British did use divide and rule policy to rule South Asia.
I still credit the Muslim League for partition.

I do agree that the British used locals to help solidify their rule in South Asia.


----------



## Menace2Society

MultaniGuy said:


> What was the raison d'etre for creating Pakistan then?



There is a civilizational divide between us and Indians. It not just religion that is the difference, its everything in every way! Nations are not just born and sustain because of religion. Its geography, culture and a MINDSET, a very particular concept that is unique to us. Don't measure your ideological origins with another culture, that is simply unfair on you because leaders of other civilizations receive a a very long rope and some of them did a lot of bad things to our people and to their own.

I don't care about what food he has on his plate and nor did he. His priorities were on things that mattered and he delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maula Jatt

Menace2Society said:


> There is a civilizational divide between us and Indians. It not just religion that is the difference, its everything in every way! Nations are not just born and sustain because of religion. Its geography, culture and a MINDSET, a very particular concept that is unique to us. Don't measure your ideological origins with another culture, that is simply unfair on you because leaders of other civilizations receive a a very long rope and some of them did a lot of bad things to our people and to their own.
> 
> I don't care about what food he has on his plate and nor did he. His priorities were on things that mattered and he delivered.


Islamists fail to see the broader picture of Pakistani creation and just focus on the religious aspect of it and forget the civilizational divide, way of thinking etc 

Its just Hindu, Muslim but its bigger than that (although its a big part)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Sainthood 101 said:


> Islamists fail to see the broader picture of Pakistani creation and just focus on the religious aspect of it and forget the civilizational divide, way of thinking etc
> 
> Its just Hindu, Muslim but its bigger than that (although its a big part)


I believe there are huge cultural differences between Pakistan and India.
Some people used to say Pakistan and Northern India had some cultural similarities but I too disagree with that notion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah, Khan of Kalat (c) and Fatima Jinnah.
Date: 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Although, We the whole Nation Pakistan have no precious / remarkable words to say thanks to this honourable family, but in our ordinary words with our core of heart, we are very much thankful to this family, what they have done for Muslims of Indo-Pak and gifted a sweet Islamic Country Pakistan to all of us. Allah Jee may reward them a lot in Heaven for all their services and sacrifices for Pakistan. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

“His memory is very beautiful. He was emotional and affectionate, but he was unable to demonstrate it..

There was some kind of loneliness about Jinnah. A lonely man.”

- Jamshed Nusserwanjee, The First Elected Mayor of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> I have read Quaid-e-Azam's biographies. None of them said he ate pork or drank alcohol.
> 
> Show me where in his Biographies written by Akbar S. Ahmed, *Stanley Wolpert*, which says he did these things.



I don't think you know what you are talking about.

The very reason behind Pakistan banning Stanley's Jinnah biography was the fact that Stanley Wolpert plainly refused to take out the part where he had written about Jinnah's dietary habits, i.e., Jinnah drank alcohol and ate ham sandwiches. Stanley Wolpert has quoted M.C Chagla (a friend turned foe). But Chagla was not the only one to say that, there are a lot of other people also who have maintained that Jinnah liked ham sandwiches and pork sausages (For details , See Stanley Jackson , the Agha Khan London , 1952 , p 169) ....

As for the other guy you mentioned (Akbar S. Ahmed), he says that _nearly every book about Jinnah outside Pakistan mentions that he drank alcohol._

Jinnah was a liberal Muslim who followed Shia Islam. And he remained one till the very end.

But none of this makes Jinnah a lesser man (or leader)

If you respect Jinnah, respect the man for what he really was, not for what you would've liked him to be. Otherwise there are a lot of people out there, our entire religious establishment / Mullah Biradari most notably, who hate the man for being irreligious (or even worse a Shia), but mostly avoid to say that in open

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

MultaniGuy said:


> Jinnah was not secular,


you know everything, dontcha? PhD in history, I bet, from Youtube university


----------



## Maula Jatt

@M. Sarmad I felt sad after our conversation on Mr.Jinnah @MultaniGuy changed his avatar to a no name guy who most have no idea about... 

Personal habits of a man shouldn't cloud one's judgement on actions of Mr. Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

MultaniGuy said:


> I am aware Quaid-e-Azam was raised an Agha Khani before converting to the Sunni sect in 1901.


wow! PDF just keeps on imparting secret knowledge. what an amazing place. so much to learn from here but alas there is just not enough time to take it all in


----------



## ghazi52

One of the last known photos of Muhammad Ali Jinnah. 
Evidently, he looks quite frail and weak. 
His iron willpower is what kept him going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## doorstar

Sainthood 101 said:


> changed his avatar to a no name guy who most have no idea about...


- https://historypak.com/choudhry-rahmat-ali-1895-1951/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Sainthood 101 said:


> @M. Sarmad I felt sad after our conversation on Mr.Jinnah @MultaniGuy changed his avatar to a no name guy who most have no idea about...
> 
> Personal habits of a man shouldn't cloud one's judgement on actions of Mr. Jinnah




He has put up Ch. Rehmat Ali's pic, the guy who described Jinnah as _the Boozna (a baboon) of Bombay_

Jinnah was bitterly criticized and called a traitor by Rahmat Ali .

Rehmat Ali issued a pamphlet on 9 june 1947 regarding Pakistan and the main target of attack was Jinnah :

*"In accepting the British plan, Mr Jinnah has acted the Judas and betrayed, bartered and dismembered the Millat ........ His crime is too black to be whitewashed ... its consequences are too calamitous to be forgotten by the Millat ... his attempts are too crude to deceive history " *_(K.K. Aziz , Rahmat Ali - A biography p.262)_

Rahmat also said* :*
_"We found all our hopes reduced to dust and ashes by the folly and foul play of one man alone_* Quisiling-i-Azam-Jinnah "*_(K.K. Aziz , Rahmat Ali - A biography p.323)_

And you are right. What Jinnah did or didn't do in his personal life is no one else's concern


----------



## Maula Jatt

doorstar said:


> - https://historypak.com/choudhry-rahmat-ali-1895-1951/


"After the creation of Pakistan, Ali returned from England in April 1948, planning to stay in the country, but his belongings were confiscated and he was expelled by the prime minister Liaqat Ali Khan. In October 1948, Ali left empty-handed. He died on 3 February 1951 in Cambridge "destitute, forlorn and lonely".[6] The funeral expenses of insolvent Ali were covered by Emmanuel College, Cambridge on the instructions of its Master. Ali was buried on 20 February 1951 at Cambridge City Cemetery." 

Listen guys I feel if you do good with Pakistan 
Things turn out bad for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

M. Sarmad said:


> Jinnah was bitterly criticized and called a traitor by Rahmat Ali .
> 
> Rehmat Ali issued a pamphlet on 9 june 1947 regarding Pakistan and the main target of attack was Jinnah :


because he thought Pakistan should have looked like the map below:


----------



## M. Sarmad

doorstar said:


> because he thought Pakistan should have looked like the map below:
> View attachment 783746



Ch Rehmat Ali was not against the creation of Pakistan, he just wanted a bigger Pakistan, a commonwealth of Pak nations in the continent of Dinia. He was an extremist, and an idealist. Jinnah OTOH was liberal and realist.


----------



## doorstar

M. Sarmad said:


> Ch Rehmat Ali was not against the creation of Pakistan, he just wanted a bigger Pakistan, a commonwealth of Pak nations in the continent of Dinia. He was an extremist, and an idealist. Jinnah OTOH was liberal and realist.


yup that is what I meant
the green area is his idea of Pakistan


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> I don't think you know what you are talking about.
> 
> The very reason behind Pakistan banning Stanley's Jinnah biography was the fact that Stanley Wolpert plainly refused to take out the part where he had written about Jinnah's dietary habits, i.e., Jinnah drank alcohol and ate ham sandwiches. Stanley Wolpert has quoted M.C Chagla (a friend turned foe). But Chagla was not the only one to say that, there are a lot of other people also who have maintained that Jinnah liked ham sandwiches and pork sausages (For details , See Stanley Jackson , the Agha Khan London , 1952 , p 169) ....
> 
> As for the other guy you mentioned (Akbar S. Ahmed), he says that _nearly every book about Jinnah outside Pakistan mentions that he drank alcohol._
> 
> Jinnah was a liberal Muslim who followed Shia Islam. And he remained one till the very end.
> 
> But none of this makes Jinnah a lesser man (or leader)
> 
> If you respect Jinnah, respect the man for what he really was, not for what you would've liked him to be. Otherwise there are a lot of people out there, our entire religious establishment / Mullah Biradari most notably, who hate the man for being irreligious (or even worse a Shia), but mostly avoid to say that in open


Show proof? Otherwise you are talking trash. I cannot take your word for it.

Yes, Mr. Jinnah was not a model Muslim.

This does not change my view what Pakistan should be and how it should be governed.


doorstar said:


> you know everything, dontcha? PhD in history, I bet, from Youtube university


Who the hell are you? For a Britisher you should be the last talking about Muslims and what not.


Faqirze said:


> I never found anything impressive about Jinnah, just seemed like a western-anglo slave/suckup. He wasn't even a practicing Muslim one bit and established an "Islamic Republic" with ideals like democracy which are contrary to Islam


I see nothing wrong with democracy under the framework of Islam. I see nothing wrong with "Islamic democracy" or "Islamic Socialism."


M. Sarmad said:


> I don't think you know what you are talking about.
> 
> The very reason behind Pakistan banning Stanley's Jinnah biography was the fact that Stanley Wolpert plainly refused to take out the part where he had written about Jinnah's dietary habits, i.e., Jinnah drank alcohol and ate ham sandwiches. Stanley Wolpert has quoted M.C Chagla (a friend turned foe). But Chagla was not the only one to say that, there are a lot of other people also who have maintained that Jinnah liked ham sandwiches and pork sausages (For details , See Stanley Jackson , the Agha Khan London , 1952 , p 169) ....
> 
> As for the other guy you mentioned (Akbar S. Ahmed), he says that _nearly every book about Jinnah outside Pakistan mentions that he drank alcohol._
> 
> Jinnah was a liberal Muslim who followed Shia Islam. And he remained one till the very end.
> 
> But none of this makes Jinnah a lesser man (or leader)
> 
> If you respect Jinnah, respect the man for what he really was, not for what you would've liked him to be. Otherwise there are a lot of people out there, our entire religious establishment / Mullah Biradari most notably, who hate the man for being irreligious (or even worse a Shia), but mostly avoid to say that in open


 I still need to read Akbar S. Ahmed's book. Stanley Wolpert's book. Also Hector Bolitho's book.

I need to see unbiased primary sources about the man.
Personally though, I see the Muslim League credited with partition, not just Jinnah.


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> He has put up Ch. Rehmat Ali's pic, the guy who described Jinnah as _the Boozna (a baboon) of Bombay_
> 
> Jinnah was bitterly criticized and called a traitor by Rahmat Ali .
> 
> Rehmat Ali issued a pamphlet on 9 june 1947 regarding Pakistan and the main target of attack was Jinnah :
> 
> *"In accepting the British plan, Mr Jinnah has acted the Judas and betrayed, bartered and dismembered the Millat ........ His crime is too black to be whitewashed ... its consequences are too calamitous to be forgotten by the Millat ... his attempts are too crude to deceive history " *_(K.K. Aziz , Rahmat Ali - A biography p.262)_
> 
> Rahmat also said* :*
> _"We found all our hopes reduced to dust and ashes by the folly and foul play of one man alone_* Quisiling-i-Azam-Jinnah "*_(K.K. Aziz , Rahmat Ali - A biography p.323)_
> 
> And you are right. What Jinnah did or didn't do in his personal life is no one else's concern


You forgot Hector Bolitho's biography on Jinnah.

There is another biography on Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Faqirze said:


> I never found anything impressive about Jinnah, just seemed like a western-anglo slave/suckup. He wasn't even a practicing Muslim one bit and established an "Islamic Republic" with ideals like democracy which are contrary to Islam


whose duplicate are you then? is it that RSS hindu @HalfMoon given another ID? @SQ8 @Foxtrot Alpha


MultaniGuy said:


> Who the hell are you? For a Britisher you should be the last talking about Muslims and what not.


@Foxtrot Alpha @SQ8


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> *Show proof?* Otherwise you are talking trash. I cannot take your word for it.



_*Jinnah of Pakistan*_* by Stanley Wolpert* (_1984) _pp. 78-79 :






------------------
-----------------------------

*Jinnah, Pakistan and Islamic Identity by Akbar S Ahmed *(p. 220):

_The fact that Jinnah drank alcohol is mentioned almost every time he is discussed outside Pakistan (usually as innuendo in writers like M.J.Akbar, Bolitho, Collins and Lapierre, Wolpert, Duncan and C.Lamb) and omitted from every book published in Pakistan (no discussion in Zaidi, Mujahid, Riaz Ahmad et al.)

_


----------



## El Sidd

M. Sarmad said:


> _*Jinnah of Pakistan*_* by Stanley Wolpert* (_1984) _pp. 78-79 :
> 
> View attachment 783807
> 
> 
> ------------------
> -----------------------------
> 
> *Jinnah, Pakistan and Islamic Identity by Akbar S Ahmed *(p. 220):
> 
> _The fact that Jinnah drank alcohol is mentioned almost every time he is discussed outside Pakistan (usually as innuendo in writers like M.J.Akbar, Bolitho, Collins and Lapierre, Wolpert, Duncan and C.Lamb) and omitted from every book published in Pakistan (no discussion in Zaidi, Mujahid, Riaz Ahmad et al.)_
> 
> 
> View attachment 783811



You would still need 4 witnesses. Jinnah was not a shy man. I am sure you can find eye witnesses to his way of life.


----------



## _NOBODY_

Faqirze said:


> I never found anything impressive about Jinnah, just seemed like a western-anglo slave/suckup. He wasn't even a practicing Muslim one bit and established an "Islamic Republic" with ideals like democracy which are contrary to Islam


He was living a great life in Britain so why would he abandon that luxurious life and come here if he was an Anglo slave? In what universe is democracy contrary to Islam, democracy is by far the most the Islamic form of government.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

El Sidd said:


> *You would still need 4 witnesses.* Jinnah was not a shy man. I am sure you can find eye witnesses to his way of life.





Consumption of alcohol does not carry _hudd_ punishment; The Holy Qur'an does not prescribe any punishment for consumption of alcohol. It's a sin, which like other sins, has to be avoided.

Zia-ul-Haq, based on some secondary sources, did include Alcohol Consumption in the 1979 Hudood Ordinance with 'whipping' as the suggested punishment for offenders but later on The Federal Shariat Court of Pakistan deciding the petition (Dr. Muhammad Aslam Khaki vs Federation of Pakistan Petition No.2/1 of 2006 ) declared whipping for the offense of drinking as un-Islamic and directed the government to amend the law to make the offense bailable.

Moreover, during Jinnah's times, alcohol consumption was legal. Jinnah was a true law-abiding citizen. As for his 'sins', no one is perfect and it's matter between one and one's creator only, but with hundreds of millions praying for _'Maghfirat'_ of Jinnah for his services to the Muslims and Islam, he most probably will be forgiven. Can't say the same about his detractors who declared him Kafir though.


----------



## El Sidd

M. Sarmad said:


> Consumption of alcohol does not carry _hudd_ punishment; The Holy Qur'an does not prescribe any punishment for consumption of alcohol. It's a sin, which like other sins, has to be avoided.
> 
> Zia-ul-Haq, based on some secondary sources, did include Alcohol Consumption in the 1979 Hudood Ordinance with 'whipping' as the suggested punishment for offenders but later on The Federal Shariat Court of Pakistan deciding the petition (Dr. Muhammad Aslam Khaki vs Federation of Pakistan Petition No.2/1 of 2006 ) declared whipping for the offense of drinking as un-Islamic and directed the government to amend the law to make the offense bailable.
> 
> Moreover, during Jinnah's times, alcohol consumption was legal. Jinnah was a true law-abiding citizen. As for his 'sins', no one is perfect and it's matter between one and one's creator only, but with hundreds of millions praying for _'Maghfirat'_ of Jinnah for his services to the Muslims and Islam, he most probably will be forgiven. Can't say the same about his detractors who declared him Kafir though.



That is not the point. You don't have 4 authors who say the same thing about his dietary preferences. It seems all lost to history and folklore.


M. Sarmad said:


> Zia-ul-Haq, based on some secondary sources, did include Alcohol Consumption in the 1979 Hudood Ordinance with 'whipping' as the suggested punishment for offenders but later on The Federal Shariat Court of Pakistan deciding the petition (Dr. Muhammad Aslam Khaki vs Federation of Pakistan Petition No.2/1 of 2006 ) declared whipping for the offense of drinking as un-Islamic and directed the government to amend the law to make the offense bailable.


The whipping was for disturbing public order not for alcohol consumption.


M. Sarmad said:


> Moreover, during Jinnah's times, alcohol consumption was legal. Jinnah was a true law-abiding citizen. As for his 'sins', no one is perfect and it's matter between one and one's creator only, but with hundreds of millions praying for _'Maghfirat'_ of Jinnah for his services to the Muslims and Islam, he most probably will be forgiven. Can't say the same about his detractors who declared him Kafir though.



You seem to be making gods decision for him.


----------



## M. Sarmad

El Sidd said:


> That is not the point. You don't have 4 authors who say the same thing about his dietary preferences. It seems all lost to history and folklore.



You need 4 witnesses to prove a _Hudd_ crime. 2 witnesses are enough for proving all other _Tazir_ crimes.

But Jinnah committed no crime. As for sins and punishment (or forgiveness) on the day of judgement, no witnesses are required. One's own body parts will bear witness against one's deeds as per the Holy Qur'an


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> _*Jinnah of Pakistan*_* by Stanley Wolpert* (_1984) _pp. 78-79 :
> 
> View attachment 783807
> 
> 
> ------------------
> -----------------------------
> 
> *Jinnah, Pakistan and Islamic Identity by Akbar S Ahmed *(p. 220):
> 
> _The fact that Jinnah drank alcohol is mentioned almost every time he is discussed outside Pakistan (usually as innuendo in writers like M.J.Akbar, Bolitho, Collins and Lapierre, Wolpert, Duncan and C.Lamb) and omitted from every book published in Pakistan (no discussion in Zaidi, Mujahid, Riaz Ahmad et al.)_
> 
> 
> View attachment 783811


Liberals like you are a joke.
I have to contact Historians.

Anyways eating Ham sandwiches and drinking alcohol makes you a sinner, and not an apostate.


----------



## SQ8

MultaniGuy said:


> Liberals like you are a joke.
> I have to contact Historians.
> 
> Anyways eating Ham sandwiches and drinking alcohol makes you a sinner, and not an apostate.


But here is the philosophical questions neither liberals nor extremists can answer(or if they do they are proclaiming being a messenger):

Is the sum of Quaid-e-azam’s life and its impact on the world more in Allah’s eyes or that if a very non ham eating 5 times praying Masjid Mullah who called Pakistan Kafiristan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

M. Sarmad said:


> You need 4 witnesses to prove a _Hudd_ crime. 2 witnesses are enough for proving all other _Tazir_ crimes.
> 
> But Jinnah committed no crime. As for sins and punishment (or forgiveness) on the day of judgement, no witnesses are required. One's own body parts will bear witness against one's deeds as per the Holy Qur'an



How many do you need to prove he drank or ate pork? 

We are not discussing sin or crime. We are discussing lack of documented evidence of Jinnahs later life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

El Sidd said:


> How many do you need to prove he drank or ate pork?
> 
> We are not discussing sin or crime. We are discussing lack of documented evidence of Jinnahs later life.


Personally I see the Quaid-e-Azam as irrelevant now on how or what Pakistan is all about.
As for the Liberals they constantly refer back to Jinnah, which is utterly stupid and what not.
The man is dead, and Pakistan is a 97% Muslim majority country.


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> Liberals like you are a joke.
> I have to contact Historians.
> 
> Anyways eating Ham sandwiches and drinking alcohol makes you a sinner, and not an apostate.



The joke is on Madrassah bred morons like you instead

You were the one who mentioned Stanley Wolpert and Akbar S Syed believing that what they wrote about Jinnah supported your claims 

It was pointed out to you (with proof/scanned pages of course) that they actually wrote exactly the opposite, and then you resorted to personal insults!! .. No surprise there though


El Sidd said:


> How many do you need to prove he drank or ate pork?
> 
> We are not discussing sin or crime. We are discussing lack of documented evidence of Jinnahs later life.



We do not need to prove or disprove that. What's your point?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> The joke is on Madrassah bred morons like you instead
> 
> You were the one who mentioned Stanley Wolpert and Akbar S Syed believing that what they wrote about Jinnah supported your claims
> 
> It was pointed out to you (with proof/scanned pages of course) that they actually wrote exactly the opposite, and then you resorted to personal insults!! .. No surprise there though
> 
> 
> We do not need to prove or disprove that. What's your point?


Your proof are a joke. I have to see the actual books myself.
Liberal turds like yourself believe every tom, dick, and harry out there.

If Jinnah ate pork and drank alcohol, that is for Allah to judge him.

As for libturds like yourself how can I believe your proof just because you post on the internet? LOL


M. Sarmad said:


> The joke is on Madrassah bred morons like you instead
> 
> You were the one who mentioned Stanley Wolpert and Akbar S Syed believing that what they wrote about Jinnah supported your claims
> 
> It was pointed out to you (with proof/scanned pages of course) that they actually wrote exactly the opposite, and then you resorted to personal insults!! .. No surprise there though
> 
> 
> We do not need to prove or disprove that. What's your point?


Your proof are a joke. I have to see the actual books myself.
Liberal turds like yourself believe every tom, dick, and harry out there.

If Jinnah ate pork and drank alcohol, that is for Allah to judge him.

As for libturds like yourself how can I believe your proof just because you post on the internet? LOL


M. Sarmad said:


> The joke is on Madrassah bred morons like you instead
> 
> You were the one who mentioned Stanley Wolpert and Akbar S Syed believing that what they wrote about Jinnah supported your claims
> 
> It was pointed out to you (with proof/scanned pages of course) that they actually wrote exactly the opposite, and then you resorted to personal insults!! .. No surprise there though
> 
> 
> We do not need to prove or disprove that. What's your point?


Your proof are a joke. I have to see the actual books myself.
Liberal turds like yourself believe every tom, dick, and harry out there.

If Jinnah ate pork and drank alcohol, that is for Allah to judge him.

As for libturds like yourself how can I believe your proof just because you post on the internet? LOL

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Nothing but respect for this man. A true father-like figure for an entire nation.
I am not Pakistani nor Muslim,but I like this man. He really was like those leaders who come once a century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

MultaniGuy said:


> Personally I see the Quaid-e-Azam as irrelevant now on how or what Pakistan is all about.
> As for the Liberals they constantly refer back to Jinnah, which is utterly stupid and what not.
> The man is dead, and Pakistan is a 97% Muslim majority country.



Jinnah is a role model to Pakistanis on how to become the best version of themselves. When Pakistan goes back to its true ideology not just in small pockets but the entire country is when you will see unthinkable rapid progress. That time is coming, you will see.

No provincialism
No prejudice towards faith and ethnicity
Women have rights and respect
Politics and religion DO NOT MIX
Meritocracy
Decency
Civilized

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> Your proof are a joke. I have to see the actual books myself.
> Liberal turds like yourself believe every tom, dick, and harry out there.
> 
> If Jinnah ate pork and drank alcohol, that is for Allah to judge him.



See the books, and come back here to tell us if those scanned pages are fake. We can wait. But if you can't (which of course you can't) then our discussion is concluded.

And I am no liberal. I am a practicing Muslim AH. Just because someone is not a brain-dead Mullah follower like you doesn't mean he's a 'liberal'. Nothing wrong in being liberal though

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> See the books, and come back here to tell us if those scanned pages are fake. We can wait. But if you can't (which of course you can't) then our discussion is concluded.
> 
> And I am no liberal. I am a practicing Muslim AH. Just because someone is not a brain-dead Mullah follower like you doesn't mean he's a 'liberal'. Nothing wrong in being liberal though


Just because a brain dead like yourself quoted some books which may be biased against Jinnah doesn't make you right.
You are right the discussion is concluded you being daft.


Menace2Society said:


> Jinnah is a role model to Pakistanis on how to become the best version of themselves. When Pakistan goes back to its true ideology not just in small pockets but the entire country is when you will see unthinkable rapid progress. That time is coming, you will see.
> 
> No provincialism
> No prejudice towards faith and ethnicity
> Women have rights and respect
> Politics and religion DO NOT MIX
> Meritocracy
> Decency
> Civilized


How is the Quaid-e-Azam a role model? He was a lawyer and a model political leader.

There were other people in the All India Muslim League. Why so much importance to one man?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> Just because a brain dead like yourself quoted some books which may be biased against Jinnah doesn't make you right.
> You are right the discussion is concluded you being daft.



Yes, we can agree on that. A brain dead daft quoted some books and lied about reading them and is now left fuming as what those books actually say has been posted on this thread :




MultaniGuy said:


> I have read Quaid-e-Azam's biographies. None of them said he ate pork or drank alcohol.
> 
> Show me where in his Biographies written by Akbar S. Ahmed, Stanley Wolpert, which says he did these things.


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> Yes, we can agree on that. A brain dead daft quoted some books and lied about reading them and is now left fuming as what those books actually say has been posted on this thread :


I did not lie you idiot. I read secondary sources about the books. Now shoo, for a libturd like you are.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> I did not lie you idiot. I read secondary sources about the books.



Yes, you did lie you pathetic liar, and now you are lying through your teeth again  
Your posts are there for everyone to see, at least delete them if you want to lie so blatantly


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> Yes, you did lie you pathetic liar, and now you are lying through your teeth again
> Your posts are there for everyone to see, at least delete them if you want to lie so blatantly


Show me I am lying, Your claim of lying is a lie itself .

But what to expect from libturds such as your self.


----------



## M. Sarmad

El Sidd said:


> The whipping was for disturbing public order not for alcohol consumption.



The Prohibition (Enforcement Of Hadd) Order, 1979.
President's Order No. 4 of 1979
February 9th, 1979



*8.**Drinking liable to hadd.*
Whoever being an adult Muslim takes intoxicating liquor by mouth is guilty of drinking liable to hadd and shall be punished with whipping numbering eighty stripes.





El Sidd said:


> You seem to be making gods decision for him.




Probably means ممکنہ طور پر , جس کا امکان ہو
No 'making God's decisions' here, that's solely his prerogative, just pointing out a possibility/likelihood


----------



## El Sidd

M. Sarmad said:


> The Prohibition (Enforcement Of Hadd) Order, 1979.
> President's Order No. 4 of 1979
> February 9th, 1979
> 
> 
> *8.Drinking liable to hadd.*
> Whoever being an adult Muslim takes intoxicating liquor by mouth is guilty of drinking liable to hadd and shall be punished with whipping numbering eighty stripes.


 How is monetary compensation of consumption of liquor, Islamic? The order would be classified as excessive not unconstitutional. 


M. Sarmad said:


> Probably means ممکنہ طور پر , جس کا امکان ہو
> No 'making God's decisions' here, that's solely his prerogative, just pointing out a possibility/likelihood


Fortune telling is not desirable for faithfuls.


M. Sarmad said:


> We do not need to prove or disprove that. What's your point?



Then stop posting unverified accounts of Jinnahs dietary habits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

M. Sarmad said:


> The Prohibition (Enforcement Of Hadd) Order, 1979.
> President's Order No. 4 of 1979
> February 9th, 1979
> 
> 
> 
> *8.**Drinking liable to hadd.*
> Whoever being an adult Muslim takes intoxicating liquor by mouth is guilty of drinking liable to hadd and shall be punished with whipping numbering eighty stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably means ممکنہ طور پر , جس کا امکان ہو
> No 'making God's decisions' here, that's solely his prerogative, just pointing out a possibility/likelihood



But corruption and skimming deals totally fine. These type of laws are only there to control people. Its what R Kelly did to his "girlfriends". You tell them what to eat, drink, when to do things, plan their routine, what to wear and pretty soon you control their minds by making them dependent and can do with them as you please.

Its what the Bhutto family did with Sindh, they restricted the poor from getting an education so they could keep working the fields generation after generation and paid them pittance. When it was time for elections, they were threatened to vote for them or their money is cut off. Can you believe this level of evil?

This is what Jinnah was against, we need to go back to his ideology and make our way back to the light.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

El Sidd said:


> Then stop posting unverified accounts of Jinnahs dietary habits.



Well, even the official biography of Jinnah (i.e, _Jinnah: Creator of Pakistan_ by _Hector Bolitho_) talks about 'glass shaking in his hand' while writing the speech in which Jinnah finally declared that there was no room left for compromise and that it was time to march on (choosing Aug 16, 1946 as the Direct Action Day), and later on Jinnah offering whisky and soda in a 'cheerful mood' to his guests in the newly created state of Pakistan. It also mentions "wines most carefully chosen" for Jinnah's last birthday.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

M. Sarmad said:


> Well, even the official biography of Jinnah (i.e, _Jinnah: Creator of Pakistan_ by _Hector Bolitho_) talks about 'glass shaking in his hand' while writing the speech in which Jinnah finally declared that there was no room left for compromise and that it was time to march on (choosing Aug 16, 1946 as the Direct Action Day), and later on Jinnah offering whisky and soda in a 'cheerful mood' to his guests in the newly created state of Pakistan. It also mentions "wines most carefully chosen" for Jinnah's last birthday.



I am sure if alcohol was banned, he would have followed law of the land as dictated by her people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

I better and rather have a wine drinking and ham eating Jinnah than a Jubbe clad and Turban wearing Sherif Hussein, the key holder of the Ka’ba!!! The former saved two-thirds of the Muslims in the sub-continent from the obvious annihilation under the Ram Rajya; the latter conspired with the British to put the two-thirds of the Muslims in the Ottoman Empire under the Judo-Christian hegemony….

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

El Sidd said:


> I am sure if alcohol was banned, he would have followed law of the land as dictated by her people.



He wanted Pakistan to be like Turkey or UAE, not Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Menace2Society said:


> He wanted Pakistan to be like Turkey or UAE, not Afghanistan



UAE did not exist when Jinnah was alive. 
Turkey. Jinnah lived through a dying empire and resurrecting republic in Turkey, it presented him a case study. 

He excommunicated his daughter for marrying a non Muslim like they did in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

El Sidd said:


> He excommunicated his daughter for marrying a non Muslim



No, Jinnah didn't do that. Read his last will (May 1939) in which he directed the executors to set apart Rs. 200,000 for his daughter. Jinnah met his Non-Muslim daughter and grandchildren several times in Bombay before 1947.

Jinnah was unhappy with his 19 yo daughter marrying a Christian, Neville Wadia, because he didn't like the man and because he was conscious of his role as the leader of the Muslims of India. Jinnah didn't attended the wedding in 1938, but he did send a bouquet through his driver, Abdul Hai, to the newly married couple.

Jinnah had been a lifelong supporter of Interfaith marriages, in his own words: _"if there is fairly a large class of enlightened, educated, advanced Indians, be they Hindus, Muhammadans or Parsis, and if they wish to adopt a system of marriage, which is more in accord with the modern civilisation and ideas of modern times, more in accord with modern sentiments, why should that class be denied justice?”_

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> No, Jinnah didn't do that. Read his last will (May 1939) in which he directed the executors to set apart Rs. 200,000 for his daughter. Jinnah met his Non-Muslim daughter and grandchildren several times in Bombay before 1947.
> 
> Jinnah was unhappy with his 19 yo daughter marrying a Christian, Neville Wadia, because he didn't like the man and because he was conscious of his role as the leader of the Muslims of India. Jinnah didn't attended the wedding in 1938, but he did send a bouquet through his driver, Abdul Hai, to the newly married couple.
> 
> Jinnah had been a lifelong supporter of Interfaith marriages, in his own words: _"if there is fairly a large class of enlightened, educated, advanced Indians, be they Hindus, Muhammadans or Parsis, and if they wish to adopt a system of marriage, which is more in accord with the modern civilisation and ideas of modern times, more in accord with modern sentiments, why should that class be denied justice?”_


It is common knowledge that Jinnah disowned his daughter for marrying a non-Muslim.


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> It is common knowledge that Jinnah disowned his daughter for marrying a non-Muslim.



Being a matter of "common knowledge" and being "true" are two different things.
Jinnah's last Will and Testament is sufficient to dispel the "common myth" that Jinnah disowned his daughter following her marriage to a Non-Muslim. But again, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> Being a matter of "common knowledge" and being "true" are two different things.
> Jinnah's last Will and Testament is sufficient to dispel the "common myth" that Jinnah disowned his daughter following her marriage to a Non-Muslim. But again, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.


Personally I don't have time for liberal nonsense. However Dina Wadia never got the property rights of Jinnah in Pakistan.

Now shoo libertine!  Something that is common knowledge is true.
The relationship also became very formal between father and daughter.


M. Sarmad said:


> Being a matter of "common knowledge" and being "true" are two different things.
> Jinnah's last Will and Testament is sufficient to dispel the "common myth" that Jinnah disowned his daughter following her marriage to a Non-Muslim. But again, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.


Dina Wadia is not mentioned in the Will, libertine! lol.


M. Sarmad said:


> Being a matter of "common knowledge" and being "true" are two different things.
> Jinnah's last Will and Testament is sufficient to dispel the "common myth" that Jinnah disowned his daughter following her marriage to a Non-Muslim. But again, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.



The death of Dina Wadia on 2nd November 2017 came as a sad shock to the entire nation of Pakistan. She was the only child of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan. When people think of Dina Wadia, it is not her legacy or her bold choices that comes to mind. It is, in fact, the estrangement from her father and the cause behind it that many people still talk about. Dina Wadia was born in London moments after the midnight of August 14th, on the morning of 15th August 1919, to Muhammad Ali Jinnah and his wife, Rattan Bai Petit, later known as Maryam Jinnah.

As a premature baby, her birth came as a surprise to Jinnah and his wife who were at the cinema watching a movie at the time. Dina was known to have features similar to her mother. Her smile being the most similar to her mothers’. Dina was raised as a Muslim, as her mother, born a Parsi, renounced her faith and accepted Islam when she married Jinnah. After the death of his wife, Jinnah found comfort in his daughter. Her aunt Fatima Jinnah came to live with Jinnah after Maryam’s death and Jinnah asked his sister to teach Dina about Islam.

Also read: *Meesha Shafi Takes A Stand Against Ali Zafar And Sexual Abuse*

Dina Jinnah often stated that she never had a good relationship with her aunt, Fatima, and blames her for not having a healthy relationship with her father as a child. Even though Jinnah adored his daughter, the father-daughter relationship was strained due to him being busy with work and politics and Dina being away at school. Dina’s education took place between Mumbai and London during which she rarely got to spend time with her father. However, Jinnah pampered his daughter and was a doting father throughout her childhood, especially after his wife’s death. Due to Jinnah’s fondness towards the biography of Kemal Atatürk by H.C. Armstrong, Dina nicknamed him _Grey Wolf_ after the title of the book.



> WHEN PEOPLE THINK OF DINA WADIA, IT IS NOT HER LEGACY OR HER BOLD CHOICES THAT COMES TO MIND. IT IS, IN FACT, THE ESTRANGEMENT FROM HER FATHER MUHAMMAD ALI JINNAH.


Although Dina and her father shared a strained but loving relationship during her childhood, it wasn’t until Dina expressed her desire to marry a non-Muslim man that their relationship finally shattered. Dina’s wish to marry Neville Wadia, a Parsi, was denied by her father on the basis of him not being a Muslim to which Dina replied that her mother, his wife, was also a Parsi. Jinnah countered that even if that were true, in order for her to marry him, she had to convert to Islam, which Neville Wadia didn’t.

Although Jinnah tried everything in his power to dissuade Dina, she eventually married him against her fathers’ wishes.* The marriage resulted in Jinnah disowning his only child;* although no legal notice of her disownment was issued. Both Jinnah and Dina’s relationship suffered due to this marriage and although they did share many letters after her marriage, *their relationship became very formal* and they only met at social gatherings where Jinnah would address his only daughter as ‘Mrs. Wadia’.




It is believed that Jinnah invited Dina to join him in Pakistan after independence but due to her husband and in-laws residing in Mumbai, she refused his offer and decided to stay in Mumbai after the partition of the subcontinent. This deeply hurt Jinnah and even though Dina tried to visit her father several times after the partition, a grief-stricken Jinnah wouldn’t allow her a visa to visit him in Pakistan.

Dina’s marriage to Neville ended in 1943, just 5 years later. Although they never divorced, they remained separated for the rest of their lives. They had 2 children, a boy, Nusli, and a girl, Diana, both of whom were raised with no bounds to religion.



> SHE FIERCELY FOUGHT FOR WHAT SHE BELIEVED BELONGED TO HER. DINA WAS A WOMAN RENOUNCED BY HER OWN FAMILY FOR THE CHOICES SHE MADE.


In all of her life, Dina has only visited Pakistan twice, the first of which was on 9th September 1948 for her father’s funeral. She was invited by Liaqat Ali Khan and a plane was chartered from Karachi to Mumbai for her. She was seen mourning next to her aunt Fatima Jinnah at her father’s funeral and left immediately after it.

Her second visit happened decades later in March 2004 to watch a cricket match between Pakistan and India in Lahore. During this stay, Dina, along with her son, Nusli, and her grandsons, Ness and Jahangir, visited the mausoleum of her father. It is believed that she asked for several copies of the photographs that were in the antiquities room of the mausoleum; one of her father, one of her mother and one where Dina was standing with her aunt and father. She also went to the tomb of Fatima Jinnah to pay respects to her aunt. She also visited Flagstaff House and her father’s home, Wazir Mansion.

Dina, the only child of Jinnah was unable to inherit any property of her father in Pakistan because according to Muslim law, she broke the Islamic law by marrying a non-Muslim and thus was ineligible to claim any property in Pakistan as hers. Jinnah built himself a house during the formation of Pakistan in Mumbai and named it South Court which was designed by a British architect, Claude Batley. In 2007, Dina demanded that the house in Mumbai be handed to her, claiming that _Hindu Law_ should be applicable to her father as he was a Khoja, Shia. She fiercely fought for what she believed belonged to her. 

Also read: *Kamla Bhasin: On Feminism in Pakistan and India*

Dina was a woman renounced by her own family for the choices she made. Not only that, she often faced humiliation in India for being Jinnah’s Daughter. While on the other side of the border, in Pakistan,* she was considered a traitor by many for choosing to stay in India instead.* She lived her entire life torn between two countries and the people she loved and finally died in New York at her home at the age of 98 on November 2nd, 2017 due to pneumonia. Dina is survived by her children, Nusli and Diana, and her grandsons, Ness and Jahangir Wadia.

*Reference*

Dina Wadia: Not Just Pakistan's Daughter | Feminism In India
*'Fearless' Dina Wadia, Mohammad Ali Jinnah's only daughter and Nusli's mother, passes away at 98 in New York*
Dina Wadia, the daughter of Pakistan founder Mohammad Ali Jinnah, passed away at her home in New York on Thursday

FP StaffNovember 03, 2017 07:52:24 IST




Dina Wadia, the daughter of Pakistan founder Mohammad Ali Jinnah, passed away at her home in New York on Thursday, a spokesperson of Wadia group said. She was 98.
Dina, who had married Bombay-based Parsi businessman Neville Wadia over her father's objection and stayed back in India after Partition, is survived by her daughter Diana N Wadia, son Nusli N Wadia, her grandsons Ness and Jeh Wadia and two great-grandchildren Jah and Ella Wadia.
According to _The Times of India_ report, the London-born Dina spent a major part of her life in Mumbai but had been living in the US for the past few decades. The report added that Jinnah was furious was when he was told by his daughter that she wanted to marry Neville Wadia, Parsi businessman.




File photo of Dina Wadia. Image courtesy. News18 Hindi
Journalist Sheela Reddy in her recent book, _Mr And Mrs Jinnah: The Marriage That Shook India_, says that Jinnah saw Dina's marriage to a Parsi Christian as a serious political embarrassment, said _The Telegraph_ report.
Jinnah, according to a report in _Dawn_, loved Dina deeply, but their relationship had become strained after Dina fell in love with and married Neville at the age of 17.
"He tried to dissuade her (Dina) but finding her adamant, *Jinnah threatened to disown her.* Instead of relenting, she moved into her grandmother's home, determined to go ahead with the marriage," Reddy noted in her book.
"There are millions of Muslim boys in India," Jinnah reportedly told Dina, and she could marry anyone she chose. To which, the adamant Dina, according to _The Times of India_ replied, "Father, there were millions of Muslim girls in India. Why did you not marry one of them?" Jinnah himself had married a Parsi girl, Rattanbai "Ruttie" Petit, who died in 1929.
Dina was the only child of Jinnah and his second wife Ruttie who was also known as Maryam Jinnah, says _The Free Press Journal _report. Dina's paternal grandparents were from Gujarat, who moved to Karachi for business in the mid-1870s, where her father, Jinnah, was born, added the report.
After the death of Ruttie, Jinnah, according to _The Indian Express_, became increasingly orthodox. However, he later permitted Dina’s grandmother, Dinbai Petit, to have a major say in the upbringing of his daughter and even permitted the child to take her grandmother’s name.
The report added that Dina didn't visit Pakistan until her father's funeral in Karachi in September 1948. In 2004, Dina visited Jinnah's tomb in Karachi. In the visitors' book, she then wrote, "May his dream for Pakistan come true."
After the death of her mother, Dina was raised by Jinnah's sister, Fatima Jinnah. Dina at an interview had shared that she never shared a healthy relation with her aunt, according to a _DNA_ report.
After Jinnah returned to Mumbai from England to take charge of the Muslim League, according to _IANS_, he built himself a palatial mansion South Court (Jinnah House) in Mumbai, which became his residence during the politically momentous decade preceding the creation of Pakistan.
The house, designed by Claude Batley, a British architect, was built in 1936 and is located at Malabar Hill. In 1948, it was leased to the British Deputy High Commission which occupied it till 1982.
During his visit to India, then president Pervez Musharraf had renewed Pakistan's claim to the house which he had suggested to then Indian prime minister Atal Behari Vajpayee should be given to Pakistan so that it could be turned into a consulate.
However, Dina who lived in New York City, wrote to the Indian prime minister demanding that the house on the Malabar Hill, be handed over to her.
_With inputs from agencies_

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> Personally I don't have time for liberal nonsense. However Dina Wadia never got the property rights of Jinnah in Pakistan.
> 
> Now shoo libertine!  Something that is common knowledge is true.
> The relationship also became very formal between father and daughter.
> 
> Dina Wadia is not mentioned in the Will, libertine! lol.



Not your fault, I can understand it's hard for a braindead Madrassah bred moron like you to understand that Jinnah had only one daughter, Dina, and "my daughter" in will refers to her  

Stop quoting me now, Madrassah dwelling fagot

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> Not your fault, I can understand it's hard for a braindead Madrassah bred moron like you to understand that Jinnah had only one daughter, Dina, and "my daughter" in will refers to her
> 
> Stop quoting me now, Madrassah dwelling fagot


Okay, prick libertine boy!


M. Sarmad said:


> Not your fault, I can understand it's hard for a braindead Madrassah bred moron like you to understand that Jinnah had only one daughter, Dina, and "my daughter" in will refers to her
> 
> Stop quoting me now, Madrassah dwelling fagot


Hey prick, I do not know how reliable your source. I have to go to Pakistan and see for myself.  
Now behave idiot.


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> - Copy Paste Crap-
> 
> _*With inputs from agencies*_



  Agencies?? Really

No wonder an idiot like you don't even knows that Hilal (to which I posted link in my previous post, for Jinnah's last will) is actually the official magazine of Pakistan Armed Forces

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> Being a matter of "common knowledge" and being "true" are two different things.
> Jinnah's last Will and Testament is sufficient to dispel the "common myth" that Jinnah disowned his daughter following her marriage to a Non-Muslim. But again, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.



Dina Wadia was the one and only daughter of Founder of Pakistan Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Rattanbai (Later her name changed to Mariam Jinnah). She married a Parsi Indian and had two children with him. But the marriage didn’t last, and they got separated.


*Some sources say her marriage with a non-Muslim damaged her relationship with her father.* Still, her diary revealed that she was having fatherly and good relations with her father. She visited Pakistan two times. She passed away in NYC at the age of 98 from pneumonia. This article has all the information about her, including Dina Wadia Biography.


TitleDescriptionPersonalName:Dina WadiaIn Urdu:دینہ وادیہNationality:BritishResidence:New YorkEducation:Dina’s education mostly took place between London and BombayIslamic Education:Salaat and QuranDaughter:Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali JinnahReligion:IslamBornDate:15th August 1919Place:London, England, UKFamilySpouse:Neville Wadia (m. 1938; div. 1943)Children:A son named Nusli Wadia and A daughterParents:Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Rattanbai JinnahDiedDate:2nd November 2017Rest Place:New York, United States
*



*
Table of Contents

Dina Wadia Biography

Dina Date of Birth
Dina Wadia Family
Marriage and Conflicts with Father
Chagla’s Statement Regarding Dina’s Relations with Jinnah
Deprived of Jinnah’s Property
Separation from Neville

Interview to Hamid Mir
Dina’s Letter to Jinnah
Dina’s Visit to Pakistan

Dina Wadia Death

*Dina Wadia Biography*
Dina had a remarkable resemblance to her mother, Rattanbai, and her smile was precisely similar to Rattanbai. She was considered as dark-eyed beauty. Though she was the only child of her parents, she couldn’t get any right on her father’s property due to her marriage with a non-Muslim.

She was the lady abandoned by her parents because of the decisions she made. She also faced dishonor in India by locals for being the Daughter of Jinnah. While in Pakistan, many Pakistanis considered her a traitor for her decision to reside in India. Her marriage with Neville finished in 1943. She had two children whom she raised without any bounding to religions.

*DINA DATE OF BIRTH*
She opened her eyes in London, England, on 15th August 1919 to Jinnah and his 2nd wife, Rattanbai.

*DINA WADIA FAMILY*
She was the only daughter of Pakistan’s founder and leader of Muslim League Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Maryam Jinnah (Rattanbai Petit). Dina belonged to a strong background, to an influential ‘Jinnah Family’ via her father, ‘Petit Family,’ via her mother, and to ‘Wadia Family’ via her marriage to an Indian philanthropist and Businessman Neville Ness.

Her paternal grandfather Poonja Jinnah was a successful businessman and belonged to the ‘Khoja’ caste. Her maternal grandparents’ family were ‘Parsi,’ and after their daughter, Rattanbai’s married Muhammad Ali Jinnah and accepted, *they disowned their daughter.*


In the mid-1870s, Jinnah’s parents left Gujarat and settled in Karachi to start their business. Jinnah and her sister Fatima Jinnah are prominent historical personalities who began the ‘Pakistan Movement.’ Their efforts resulted in Pakistan’s establishment on 14th August 1947, and Jinnah became its 1st Governor-General. Titles ‘Mother of Nation’ and ‘Father of Nation’ were bestowed to Fatima and Muhammad Ali Jinnah.

*MARRIAGE AND CONFLICTS WITH FATHER*
Her desire to marry a Parses born Indian philanthropist and businessman Neville Wadia troubled her relation with her father. Jinnah tried to convince her, but all his attempts failed. He said to her daughter that she could choose any Muslim boy in India but she replied that Rattanbai was also a Parsi and non-Muslim.


*CHAGLA’S STATEMENT REGARDING DINA’S RELATIONS WITH JINNAH*
Jinnah’s then-associate M.C. Chagla has described in ‘Roses in December’ his autobiography that he said that you aren’t my daughter now upon Dina’s marriage to Neville. However, this story is contentious as some sources reported that Jinnah sent his driver to deliver a bouquet to Dina.






*DEPRIVED OF JINNAH’S PROPERTY*
According to the Pakistani constitution, a person who violates Islamic laws (as Dina, a Muslim woman married a Non-Muslim) should be disinherited. So, her claims on properties of Jinnah in Pakistan weren’t entertained.

*SEPARATION FROM NEVILLE*
She settled in Bombay and blessed with a daughter and a son. This marriage didn’t last long, and the couple got separated in 1943. As divorce was an illegal act at that time in India, so they didn’t formally divorce.

*INTERVIEW TO HAMID MIR*
Due to her marriage, *the daughter-father relationship became immensely formal,* and Jinnah used to call her ‘Mrs. Wadia.’ It is also controversial as Dina called it a rumor. In her interview with famous anchorperson Hamid Mir, she stated, ‘My father wasn’t a dominating father, but he was a kind father.

In 1946 I met her for the last time in Bombay, and when I was leaving, he hugged my son. And he put his grey cap on the head of Nusli and said, Keep it, boy.’

*DINA’S LETTER TO JINNAH*
After Dina’s death, her diary unveiled that the daughter-father relation wasn’t formal. They had been reunited as a happy family, and she visited Pakistan on the demise of her father and later in 2004 at the Pak-India cricket match. On 28th April 1947, in her letter to Jinnah, she said:

‘My dear father, 1st of all I congratulate you-that you achieved Pakistan, you worked very hard for it. I receive news about you from Bombay’s local newspapers. Children have started recovering from a cough, and I am taking children to Juhu for a month. Would you Come back? If yes, then come to Juhu and spend time with us. I will call you to meet you if you don’t have a plan to come. Papa darling takes care. Lots of kisses and love, Dina.






*DINA’S VISIT TO PAKISTAN*
In 2004 she came to Lahore, Pakistan, to enjoy a match between India and Pakistan. Wadia, along with her son Nusli, and grandsons Jehangir and Ness, visited her father’s Mausoleum to offer prayers. She wrote in visitors’ book ‘It has been regrettable and amazing for me. May my father’s dream come true.’

According to reports, she requested copies of those three pictures that she saw in the antiquities room in Mausoleum. The one-shot is her mother Rattanbai’s painting; in the other one, she is with her aunt Fatima and her father. In the 3rd picture, Jinnah is reading out a letter showing his political personality. She also visited her aunt’s tomb and Pakistan Flagstaff House to hoist the Pakistani flag.

*DINA WADIA DEATH*
She breathed her last at her house in ‘Madison Avenue’ in NYC on 2nd November 2017 from pneumonia at 98. Pakistani people deeply mourned her death and described it as ‘Grief of the Nation.’

Several political figures, including then-President and PM of Pakistan, gave official statements and said Pakistani people greatly admired and respected her. Sindh Assembly offered Surat Fatiha for the departed soul and also observed 1-minute silence in Dina’s remembrance.


M. Sarmad said:


> Agencies?? Really
> 
> No wonder an idiot like you don't even knows that Hilal (to which I linked in my previous post for Jinnah's last will) is actually the official magazine of Pakistan Armed Forces


Listen damn idiot, I posted many news articles where it said Dina Wadia was either disowned by her father, the relationship became very formal, or Jinnah was deeply angry with Dina Wadia.



You are acting as if Dina Wadia marrying a Non-Muslims did not bother Jinnah! Go away you loser idiot.  
I can't spoon feed you everything


M. Sarmad said:


> Agencies?? Really
> 
> No wonder an idiot like you don't even knows that Hilal (to which I posted link in my previous post, for Jinnah's last will) is actually the official magazine of Pakistan Armed Forces


Hey idiot, as if the Armed Forces would know about Jinnah's personal life.                                    


El Sidd said:


> How is monetary compensation of consumption of liquor, Islamic? The order would be classified as excessive not unconstitutional.
> 
> Fortune telling is not desirable for faithfuls.
> 
> 
> Then stop posting unverified accounts of Jinnahs dietary habits.


This Sarmad guy is a prick.

He thinks that Dina marrying a Non-Muslim did not bother Jinnah one bit. LOL!  

The leader of the All India Muslim League was okay with his daughter marrying a Non-Muslim! 
LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> Her paternal grandfather Poonja Jinnah was a successful businessman and belonged to the ‘Khoja’ caste. Her maternal grandparents’ family were ‘Parsi,’ and after their daughter, Rattanbai’s married Muhammad Ali Jinnah and accepted, *they disowned their daughter.*
> 
> 
> In the mid-1870s, Jinnah’s parents left Gujarat and settled in Karachi to start their business. Jinnah and her sister Fatima Jinnah are prominent historical personalities who began the ‘Pakistan Movement.’ Their efforts resulted in Pakistan’s establishment on 14th August 1947, and Jinnah became its 1st Governor-General. Titles ‘Mother of Nation’ and ‘Father of Nation’ were bestowed to Fatima and Muhammad Ali Jinnah.



Duh!!

The copy-paste excerpt you posted here says that Rattanbai's parents (Dina's grand parents) Disowned their daughter (i.e Ruttie Jinnah) when she married Jinnah. It isn't talking about Dina's parents. Dina's mother died when she was 9

At least learn to read and comprehend before posting tons of crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> Duh!!
> 
> The copy-paste excerpt you posted here says that Rattanbai's parents Disowned her when she married Jinnah.
> 
> At least learn to read and comprehend before posting tons of crap


Same with you idiot, you learnt to comprehend too:  

From BBC:
*Dina Wadia: Farewell, Jinnah's daughter, dead at 98*
*By Dr Andrew Whitehead*
Former BBC India correspondent

Published3 November 2017
Share




IMAGE SOURCE,AFP/GETTY IMAGES
Image caption,A young Dina Wadia (R), pictured at an undisclosed location with her father Mohammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, and aunt Fatima Jinnah
*Dina Wadia died on 2 November at the impressive age of 98. She was the only child of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan - *though there was a breach between the two when she did as her father did and married a non-Muslim.
*She strenuously avoided public attention. But after five years of striving, I managed to meet her in her apartment off Madison Avenue in New York in September 2002.*
I was in the US to cover the first anniversary of 9/11, and Dina said I could come over. She lived in the sort of exclusive apartment building where you didn't get into the lobby, never mind beyond it, unless you were expected.
She wouldn't allow me to record an interview - she insisted nothing should be on-the-record - she wouldn't permit herself to be photographed... though she relented as I was leaving, and let me take a photo of a life-size, full-length portrait of her painted in London in 1943 when she was expecting her son, the businessman Nusli Wadia. (Alas, the photo didn't come out too well.)
With her death, I am released from the bonds of confidentiality - and while there's nothing particularly surprising about what she said, I can at least set it down.
I was struck as soon as she opened the door by her appearance. She was spry and petite, wearing bright red lipstick - and with her high cheekbones and aquiline nose, and somewhat imperious expression, she looked strikingly like her father.

Indeed, I remember the shock of that first glance upon her - her father's daughter.
Dina Wadia was charming and friendly. She showed me a photo of her beautiful mother, Rattanbai "Ruttie" Petit, a Parsi, who died when her daughter was nine. She was brought up largely by her maternal grandmother.
On her desk was a photo of her father. She spoke of her pride in Jinnah. Yes, they had quarrelled over her marriage to Neville Wadia - who was born a Parsi but converted to Christianity - but they made it up, and often spoke and wrote to each other. She says her father rang her from Delhi to say "We've got it!" when he won the Muslim League's demand for Pakistan. Her own temperament and personality, she reckoned, came more from her father than her mother.

How Jinnah still shapes Pakistan's identity
Partition 70 years on: The turmoil, trauma - and legacy
LISTEN: Art Malik reads Jinnah's Partition speech
Dina never made her home in Pakistan. She told me that Bombay (Mumbai) was her city - though she spent long periods in London as well as New York. She went to Pakistan for her father's funeral in 1948, and twice more to visit her Aunt Fatima, Jinnah's sister, but when we met she hadn't set foot in Pakistan since Fatima's death in 1967.
She said she had been invited many times, by Benazir Bhutto and others, but had persistently refused - she didn't want to be used as a mascot. She complained of leaders who had "robbed" the country and warned that democracy hadn't flourished in any Muslim country.
(Two years after we met, she did return to Karachi and visited her father's mausoleum as well as taking part in a touch of cricket diplomacy.)




IMAGE SOURCE,RIZWAN TABASSUM
Image caption,Pakistani Air Force cadets march next to Jinnah's mausoleum in Karachi
Dina ran through a checklist of independence-era leaders - she had warm memories of Gandhi, whom her father liked; she said that Sardar Patel was "straight"; but she regarded Nehru as easily flattered and not her father's equal; while Mountbatten, she said, was simply "untrustworthy".
As for Jinnah's reputation, and the manner in which he is commemorated across Pakistan, she told me she didn't like the way her father was "worshipped".
And with that I was ushered out - but the memory of the encounter has remained with me. I made notes as soon as I got back to my New York hotel room and I have them in front of me as I write.
I am sad to hear of her death. There was something remarkable about her - and with her passing, just about the last remaining link with South Asia's independence era leaders has been broken.


M. Sarmad said:


> Duh!!
> 
> The copy-paste excerpt you posted here says that Rattanbai's parents (Dina's grand parents) Disowned their daughter (i.e Ruttie Jinnah) when she married Jinnah. It isn't talking about Dina's parents. Dina's mother died when she was 9
> 
> At least learn to read and comprehend before posting tons of crap


You blithering fool check my Indian source which was the first post I made, which says Dina Wadia was disowned by her father.

Are you blind or what?  

"Although Jinnah tried everything in his power to dissuade Dina, she eventually married him against her fathers’ wishes.* The marriage resulted in Jinnah disowning his only child;* although no legal notice of her disownment was issued. Both Jinnah and Dina’s relationship suffered due to this marriage and although they did share many letters after her marriage, *their relationship became very formal* and they only met at social gatherings where Jinnah would address his only daughter as ‘Mrs. Wadia’."

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

This Article is From Nov 03, 2017
*All About Dina Wadia, The Only Daughter Of Pakistan Founder Jinnah*
*Pakistan founder Mohammad Ali Jinnahs daughter Dina Wadia died in New York on Thursday, reportedly due to pneumonia. She was 98.*
All IndiaWritten by Richa TanejaUpdated: November 03, 2017 7:07 pm IST
by Taboola
Sponsored Links
Sponsored
Living in Ontario? Don't Buy a Hearing Aid Before Reading This (Hearing Aid Advice Hearing Aid Quotes)
New Nissan's Finally On Sale (All Things Auto | Search Ads)






Mohammad Ali Jinnah with his daughter Dina Wadia



1
*New Delhi: *
The only child of Pakistan founder Mohammad Ali Jinnah, Dina Wadia, died on Thursday in New York, reportedly due to pneumonia. She was 98. Ms Wadia married Bombay-based Parsi businessman Neville Wadia against her father's wishes stayed back in India after partition. She is survived by her daughter Diana Wadia, son Nusli Wadia, grandsons Ness and Jeh Wadia and two great grandchildren Jah and Ella Wadia.



Promoted
Listen to the latest songs, only on JioSaavn.com


Here's a look at her life and times:

1. Ms Wadia was born around the midnight of August 14-15, 1919 in a cinema theatre in London where her parents, Jinnah and Rattanbai, were watching a film, quoting historian Stanley Wolpert, community website Parshi Khabar said.

"Oddly enough, precisely 28 years to the day and hour before the birth of Jinnah's other offspring, Pakistan," Wolpert wrote in his acclaimed biography on the founder of Pakistan 'Jinnah of Pakistan' (1982).

2. At 19, Dina Wadia married Neville Wadia, a Parsi Mumbai industrialist, *against the wishes of her father who did not want her to marry a Parsi.* *However, her mother Rattanbai Petit was a Parsi and after marrying Jinnah, she converted to Islam and was renamed as Maryam Jinnah.*

3. *When she confronted her father over this fact that her mother too was a Parsi, she was told that there were millions of Muslim boys in India, and she could have anyone she chose. Mahommed Ali Currim Chagla, who was Jinnah's assistant at that time, quoted her conversation as, "Father, there were millions of Muslim girls in India. Why did you not marry one of them?" To this, Mr Jinnah's response was, "She became a Muslim". His adamancy led to a strained relationship between the father and the daughter. She married Neville Wadia in 1938 and moved to Bombay.*









Ads by

*ALSO READ*



Opinion: Dear Amit-_Bhai_, About Your Tweet On Me - By Mani Shankar Aiyar


Blog: Painting Muslims As "Jinnah-Lovers" In Election Season


BJP Lawmaker Wants Jinnah House Acquired, Converted Into Cultural Centre
4. *After marriage, Dina Wadia shared a formal relationship with her father. She did not travel to Pakistan and chose to stay back in Mumbai after partition, until his funeral in September 1948. She did not get any claim of inheritance of her father's properties as Pakistani laws allow for a person to be disinherited for violating Islamic rules, in this case by a Muslim woman marrying a non-Muslim.


5. Her husband Neville Wadia succeeded his father's business and became the chairman of Bombay Dyeing, one of India's largest producers of textiles. The couple had a daughter Diana Wadia and son Nusli Wadia. Their marriage, however, lasted for only a few years and Ms Wadia moved to New York after her separation with Neville Wadia.
1Comments
Her son Nusli Wadia, Chairman of the Wadia Group, reportedly shared a close bond with his mother and used to shuttle between Mumbai and New York to spend time with her. At the time of her death in New York, she was surrounded by many of her family members and relatives. This included her son Nusli Wadia, daughter Diana Wadia, grandsons Ness and Jeh Wadia, Jeh's wife Celina and two great-grandchildren Jah and Ella Wadia.
All About Dina Wadia, The Only Daughter Of Pakistan Founder Mohammad Ali Jinnah (ndtv.com) *


M. Sarmad said:


> Agencies?? Really
> 
> No wonder an idiot like you don't even knows that Hilal (to which I posted link in my previous post, for Jinnah's last will) is actually the official magazine of Pakistan Armed Forces


Hey idiot, you stop posting unverifiable crap as well.  
I too am using official sources as well 

*D**ina Wadia's marriage to a Parsi deeply annoyed and angered Muhammad Ali Jinnah.\*

You libertine retard!


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> Are you blind or what?
> 
> "Although Jinnah tried everything in his power to dissuade Dina, she eventually married him against her fathers’ wishes.* The marriage resulted in Jinnah disowning his only child;* although no legal notice of her disownment was issued. Both Jinnah and Dina’s relationship suffered due to this marriage and although they did share many letters after her marriage, *their relationship became very formal* and they only met at social gatherings where Jinnah would address his only daughter as ‘Mrs. Wadia’."



Clutching at straws now? I'm loving it 

Even your beloved Indian source says that *"no legal notice of her disownment was issued"* . M.C Chagla, a staunch opponent of Jinnah, said that Jinnah disowned his daughter. It's the same Chagla we have discussed (and discredited) earlier in this discussion. He says that Ruttie used to bring ham sandwiches for Jinnah. You sure you want to take his words as Gospel Truth?? 

Stop making yourself look like a bigger fool than you actually are
Give it a rest, mate, seriously

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

*Quaid’s daughter Dina passes away in New York*

Jawed Naqvi | Masood HaiderPublished November 3, 2017
Facebook Count
Twitter Share
 
52




Dina Wadia visited Pakistan only twice — first in 1948 when her father died, and then in 2004.

NEW DELHI / NEW YORK: *Dina Wadia, the estranged daughter of Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah*, passed away at her home in New York on Thursday. She was 98.
She is survived by her son and chairman of the Wadia group Nusli N. Wadia, daughter Diana N. Wadia, and great grandsons Ness and Jeh Wadia, a spokesperson for the Wadia group of companies said in a statement.
There was no official comment in India on her death although her son Nusli Wadia is a close friend of the Nehru-Gandhi family. It is possible that, given the fraught political climate, condolences involving Mr Jinnah’s daughter would be passed privately.



> She was not allowed to live in the house Jinnah built in Mumbai


A staunchly independent-minded daughter, Ms Wadia encompassed troublesome contradictions that stalked her father, personally and culturally.




Mr Jinnah with his sister Fatima and daughter Dina.—Courtesy National Archives Islamabad

While Ms Wadia stayed in India after partition, Fatima Jinnah accompanied her brother to Pakistan. Ms Wadia visited Pakistan only twice, in 1948 when Jinnah died, and in 2004.
*Tensions between father and daughter over her marriage to Neville Wadia deepened their aloofness with each other.*
To spike the cultural brew for the Quaid, Neville’s father was a Zoroastrian who converted to Christianity while Neville Wadia converted back to Zoroastrianism, and *Dina stood up against her father’s advice against her marriage to him.*
On May 30, 1939, Mr Jinnah bequeathed his Mumbai mansion to the unwed Fatima. To his daughter, he left a monthly income for life from Rs200,000 he deposited in the Habib Bank.




Mr Jinnah and Dina share a private moment in the grounds of their home on West Heath Road in Hampstead, London.—Courtesy National Archives Islamabad

After partition, India appropriated immovable and movable property left behind by those who went to Pakistan, designating such assets evacuee property. Ms Wadia, who moved to New York after divorcing her husband, divided her time between New York, London and Mumbai. She had wanted to spend her remaining days in the home her father built.
She claimed that Mr Jinnah’s will was not probated — meaning registered in court — and was, therefore, not legally binding. The Indian government rejected this, stating that “the late Fatima Jinnah was his rightful legal heir as Jinnah had willed the house to her. Only Fatima or her legal heir could have applied for restoration of the property”.
The Indian assertion over the house saw Mr Jinnah as an “important historical figure”, adding that there were “competing claims based on sentiments attached to his legacy, like that of the Pakistan government.




Dina Wadia with UN Secretary General Dr Kurt Waldheim in 1976 at a ceremony to commemorate the birth centenary of her father. Pakistan’s Permanent Representative to the UN Iqbal A. Akhund is seen in the centre.

“While the Indian government respects these sentiments, it cannot yield to them and has therefore decided to convert the bungalow into a South Asian centre for arts and culture, which will foster and nurture the shared cultural ethos of the South Asian region”, the Indian affidavit said.
Ms Wadia’s lawyers challenged the view. “Being the only child of Mr Jinnah, she is the sole heir to his property,” her lawyer Shrikanth Doijode has been quoted as saying. “This is the only property in India which she is claiming and which is in the possession of the Indian government at present.”
When nothing worked, Ms Wadia lobbied then prime minister Manmohan Singh. “It is now almost 60 years since my father’s death and I have been deprived of my house... where I grew up and lived until I married,” she wrote in a letter. “I request you return it to me.”




Dina Wadia (extreme left), Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah’s only daughter, flew in from Delhi to attend her father’s funeral. Seen on her left are Lady Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah, Miss Fatima Jinnah, and Lady Nusrat Haroon. All were clearly and understandably unable to hold back their tears as they grieved Quaid-i-Azam Jinnah’s death.—Courtesy The Press Information Department, Ministry of Information, Broadcasting & National Heritage, Islamabad.

Challenging Pakistan’s claim on the house, Nusli Wadia said: “Jinnah House has absolutely nothing to do with Pakistan. It was my grandfather’s personal residence and one that he loved dearly. The Pakistani government is nowhere in the picture.”
Backing the Wadia view gleefully was the late Bal Thackeray. “Today Pakistan is asking for Jinnah House. Tomorrow they may want the Taj Mahal and the day after the Qutab Minar.”
As Mr Jinnah grew in political stature his personal life suffered devastating blows. His wife, Rattanbai, a Parsi who converted to Islam to marry him in 1918, died in 1929 at the age of 29. After her death, Dina, who was born in London in 1919, was brought up by Jinnah’s sister, Fatima.




Dina marries Neville Wadia at the All Saints’ Church in Bombay, 1938.—Courtesy Dr Ghulam Nabi Kazi

*In 1938, Dina married Neville Wadia, breaking her father’s heart.* Muhammad Currim Chagla, who was Jinnah’s assistant at the time, wrote: “*Jinnah, in his usual imperious manner, told Dina that there were millions of Muslim boys in India*, and she could have anyone she chose. But she reminded her father he had married a non-Muslim, to which* Jinnah replied that “she did embrace Islam’.”
Dina’s marriage destroyed her relationship with her father. He turned very formal, addressing her as Mrs Wadia in public and in private.
2004 visit*




Dina Wadia pictured during a visit to Lahore in 2004.—Courtesy Yousaf Salahuddin

During her second trip to Karachi in March 2004, Dina Wadia was accompanied by son Nusli and grandsons, Ness and Jehangir.
They visited the Quaid’s Mazar and laid a wreath.
“This has been very sad as well as wonderful for me. May his (Quaid’s) dream for Pakistan come true,” she wrote in the visitors’ book. Her stay at the mausoleum lasted about an hour.
She also visited the hall where personal belongings of the Quaid are on display. The Quaid’s daughter showed a liking for three pictures and requested for their blow-ups. One of the pictures shows Dina with her parents, another is that of her mother while the third, which she liked the most, shows the Quaid-i-Azam dictating a letter to someone.
Later she paid her respects at the tomb of Fatima Jinnah, her aunt.
Dina Wadia had been at this place only once before — in Sept 1948 after the death of her father. *She had never visited Pakistan in the Quaid’s lifetime.*
Dina Wadia, along with her son and grandsons, later visited the Flagstaff House and the Quaid’s birthplace, Wazir Mansion.
She had asked the authorities to treat her visit as private and in deference to her wish, print and electronic media teams were not allowed into the Quaid’s Mazar and the other places.
_Published in Dawn, November 3rd, 2017_

Quaid’s daughter Dina passes away in New York - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


M. Sarmad said:


> Clutching at straws now? I'm loving it
> 
> Even your beloved Indian source says that *"no legal notice of her disownment was issued"* . M.C Chagla, a staunch opponent of Jinnah, said that Jinnah disowned his daughter. It's the same Chagla we have discussed (and discredited) earlier in this discussion. He says that Ruttie used to bring ham sandwiches for Jinnah. You sure you want to take his words as Gospel Truth??
> 
> Stop making yourself look like a bigger fool than you actually are
> Give it a rest, mate, seriously



You look like the biggest idiot here. 
It is you clutching at the straws you moron.  
He may not have done a legal notice, but she lost the Islamic inheritance. 

Dina Wadia's marriage to Mr. Wadia deeply annoyed Jinnah to the point of disowning her.


M. Sarmad said:


> Clutching at straws now? I'm loving it
> 
> Even your beloved Indian source says that *"no legal notice of her disownment was issued"* . M.C Chagla, a staunch opponent of Jinnah, said that Jinnah disowned his daughter. It's the same Chagla we have discussed (and discredited) earlier in this discussion. He says that Ruttie used to bring ham sandwiches for Jinnah. You sure you want to take his words as Gospel Truth??
> 
> Stop making yourself look like a bigger fool than you actually are
> Give it a rest, mate, seriously


Then you ar hypocrite. Why should we take your sources as gospel truth either, you cannot take M.C. Chagla's words.

You are a liar, hypocrite and moron.

You acting as if Dina's marriage did not annoy Jinnah, when it did.

Stop beating around the bush.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## El Sidd

M. Sarmad said:


> No, Jinnah didn't do that. Read his last will (May 1939) in which he directed the executors to set apart Rs. 200,000 for his daughter. Jinnah met his Non-Muslim daughter and grandchildren several times in Bombay before 1947.
> 
> Jinnah was unhappy with his 19 yo daughter marrying a Christian, Neville Wadia, because he didn't like the man and because he was conscious of his role as the leader of the Muslims of India. Jinnah didn't attended the wedding in 1938, but he did send a bouquet through his driver, Abdul Hai, to the newly married couple.
> 
> Jinnah had been a lifelong supporter of Interfaith marriages, in his own words: _"if there is fairly a large class of enlightened, educated, advanced Indians, be they Hindus, Muhammadans or Parsis, and if they wish to adopt a system of marriage, which is more in accord with the modern civilisation and ideas of modern times, more in accord with modern sentiments, why should that class be denied justice?”_



This is a far cry from advocacy of interfaith marriage. A legal civic partnership maybe


----------



## M. Sarmad

MultaniGuy said:


> You look like the biggest idiot here.
> It is you clutching at the straws you moron.
> He may not have done a legal notice, but she lost the Islamic inheritance.
> 
> Dina Wadia's marriage to Mr. Wadia deeply annoyed Jinnah to the point of disowning her.



You are the one desperately copy pasting entire articles here without reading, to hide your embarrassment 

Jinnah was unhappy with the marriage, that's exactly what I wrote in my first post on Dina's topic.

I only pointed out that 'Jinnah disowning his daughter' was a myth. Jinnah's will proves otherwise.

As for what current laws of Pakistan are, or whether they allow a Non-Muslim to inherit from a Muslim, it is irrelevant to what Jinnah wanted for his daughter in the 1940s




El Sidd said:


> This is a far cry from advocacy of interfaith marriage. A legal civic partnership maybe



No, it's not. Or do you want me to paste here his entire speech/argument as Viceroy's representative? He is actually arguing (in plain and simple words) for secular laws to override Muslim laws in that speech


----------



## MultaniGuy

M. Sarmad said:


> You are the one desperately copy pasting entire articles here without reading to hide your embarrassment
> 
> Jinnah was unhappy with the marriage, that's exactly what I wrote in my first post on Dina's topic.
> 
> I only pointed out that 'Jinnah disowning her daughter' was a myth. Jinnah's will proves otherwise.
> 
> As for what current laws of Pakistan's are, or whether they allow a Non-Muslim to inherit from a Muslim, it is irrelevant to what Jinnah's wanted for his daughter in the 1940s


Ummm loser hypocrite. You should hide your embarassment.

You said Jinnah promoted interfaith marriages quoted by @El Sidd

Caught you red-handed. You idiot  

yes Jinnah was angry with Dina Wadia and did disown her.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## El Sidd

M. Sarmad said:


> No, it's not. Or do you want me to paste here his entire speech/argument as Viceroy's representative? He is actually arguing for secular laws to override Muslim laws in that speech



Why not? Anything Jinnah related is an academic treasure for Pakistanis. 

Jinnah was a man of his words. He wouldn't advocate for something he would absolve himself of. This charisma ensured that the masses followed him despite the language barrier. 

Jinnah changed for those who chain him to one phase of his life, they never accepted it. It would have meant total collapse of status quo, a process still ongoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

El Sidd said:


> Why not? Anything Jinnah related is an academic treasure for Pakistanis.
> 
> Jinnah was a man of his words. He wouldn't advocate for something he would absolve himself of. This charisma ensured that the masses followed him despite the language barrier.
> 
> Jinnah changed for those who chain him to one phase of his life, they never accepted it. It would have meant total collapse of status quo, a process still ongoing.



Why create a Muslim country if the Muslim Laws would be overridden by secular laws? 

El Sidd ignore M. Sarmad, he sounds like Yasser Latif Hamdani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

El Sidd said:


> Jinnah changed for those who chain him to one phase of his life, they never accepted it. It would have meant total collapse of status quo, a process still ongoing.



Yes, that's right. Jinnah did change over the years and his later political life was entirely different from his earlier staunch advocacy of Hindu-Muslim unity. But his ideals remained the same; safeguarding the interests of Indian Muslims. He changed his path only; the means to achieve his goals.

For example, Jinnah was an avid member of the Fabian Society in early 30s. One could argue that Jinnah's vision of _Islamic Socialism_ had more to do with Fabianism than Islam. Just like Iqbal, who believed that Bolshevism plus God was Islam.

Jinnah unequivocally rejected a theocratic state. He said _"Democracy is in the blood of Musalmans, who look upon complete equality of manhood [mankind]…[and] believe in fraternity, equality and liberty." _

"A complete equality of mankind" does not need Islam (or any other religion for that matter) to bring peace and prosperity.

As for the earlier quote regarding interfaith marriage, he does talk about a interfaith _system of marriage_ (Jinnah's own words). No need to attribute to the man something he didn't say (e.g civil partnership/uinon)


----------



## El Sidd

M. Sarmad said:


> As for the earlier quote regarding interfaith marriage, he does talk about a interfaith _system of marriage_ (Jinnah's own words). No need to attribute to the man something he didn't say (e.g civil partnership/uinon)


hypothetical if is there in the quote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

M. Sarmad said:


> Agencies?? Really
> 
> No wonder an idiot like you don't even knows that Hilal (to which I posted link in my previous post, for Jinnah's last will) is actually the official magazine of Pakistan Armed Forces


 yup, .gov.pk
he may turn around and say :bajwa conspiracy

and his madrassa also taught him that liberal (tolerant; unprejudiced; broad-minded) and libertine (a person like his ownself who is devoid of moral principles/ethics) are synonyms

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

doorstar said:


> yup, .gov.pk
> he may turn around and say :bajwa conspiracy
> 
> and his madrassa also taught him that liberal (tolerant; unprejudiced; broad-minded) and libertine (a person like his ownself who is devoid of moral principles/ethics) are synonyms



Without jokers like him posting here on and off, PDF would really be a boring place 

On a serious note, I believe no one can be that stupid. He's just trolling


----------



## doorstar

M. Sarmad said:


> Without jokers like him posting here on and off, PDF would really be a boring place


 then it might become a place for learning from one another. I'll prefer boring over stupid


M. Sarmad said:


> I believe no one can be that stupid. He's just trolling



not too certain about that. once some people here declared holy war on me for believing earth to be globe-like. they even misquoted from the Quraan to prove it is a flat disc.
- https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/earth-curvature.714607/post-13189005
- https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/whatever.46703/post-11754748
- https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/whatever.46703/post-11754889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Jinnah perhaps at a party listening to Dinesh Nandini Dalmia, an Indian poet, and novelist of Hindi literature. She was the fifth wife of Ramkrishna Dalmia.

Ramkrishna Dalmia was a friend of Mr. Jinnah and lived near his house.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In this iconic photo, Father of the nation can be seen putting his signatures on officially selected photo for display in offices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Members of the Interim-Government of India, Communications Member Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar; Defence Member Sardar Baldev Singh; President of the Indian National Congress Acharya J B Kripalani; Home and Information and Broadcasting Member Vallabhai Patel; Vice-President of the Interim Government Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru; Lord Mountbatten; President All India Muslim League Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Finance Member Liaquat Ali Khan. In the last row are Lord Ismay (R) and Advisor to the Viceroy Sir Eric Melville (L).
Date: 7th June 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VFY

Hindus and Israeli Jew pedophiles, as well the kafir mullahs hated Jinnah


----------



## ghazi52

Seen here 3rd from the left front row sitting next to Quaid e Azam Mohammed Ali Jinnah is Nazia Hassan & Zoheb Hassan's grandfather, Syed Saghir Uddin Hassan, V.President of The Muslim League of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

August 1947, EID
Meeting the people................
Look at the security arrangement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M.A. Jinnah's letter, April 1893

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lovely brother and sister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam with his daughter Dina and a pet. 








A rare photo of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah.
Date: 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Symbol of national unity*

Quaid-i-Azam has remained the only undisputed leader of nation during country's 74 years of independence


Anadolu Agency
December 24, 2021







*KARACHI: *Pakistanis are celebrating the 145th birth anniversary of the country's founder, Muhammad Ali Jinnah, on Saturday.

Born on Dec 25, 1876 to a wealthy merchant family in the port city of Karachi, Jinnah, who is commonly known as Quaid-i-Azam, or “The Greatest Leader,” has remained the only symbol of unity as an undisputed leader for a nation of 210 million people during Pakistan’s 74 years of independence.

One can find Jinnah’s name and pictures everywhere in Pakistan — from currency notes to streets, from universities to military bases.

He led the nation, carved out of the subcontinent as a homeland for Muslims in 1947, at a time when it was facing a number of serious challenges, including tensions with India over the issue of Jammu and Kashmir, fears for survival due to economic hardships, an influx of refugees and raging communal riots.

In one of the world's largest displacements so far according to historians, over 6.5 million Muslims from different parts of India migrated to Pakistan following the end of British colonial rule in the subcontinent in 1947.

“From the point of view of social science, no one can be completely undisputed. But in the case of Jinnah, we can say he is undisputed among an overwhelming majority of Pakistanis,” said Farooq Ahmad Dar, an associate professor of history at Quaid-I-Azam International University in Islamabad.

“In a way, we can say he is the only symbol of unity and the undisputed leader in Pakistan. The rest are [all] disputed in one way or the other,” he said while speaking to _Anadolu Agency._

Citing key reasons behind Jinnah’s overwhelming acceptance among Pakistanis, Dar said: “He emerged as a leader who led the nation in its hour of need. His determination, devotion, and commitment to a cause [independence of Pakistan] raised him to a level where no one could match him [at the time]."

*Equally acceptable to right and left wing*

Jinnah’s concept of a modern Islamic state, according to Dar, has made him acceptable to both Islamists and secularists in Pakistan who otherwise hardly agree on other points.

“His concept of a modern Islamic state based on the principals of equality, justice, the protection of minorities, etcetera, which are basic teachings of Islam, gives space to both Islamists and secularists to quote him in favour of their respective political ideologies,” he said.

Endorsing Dar’s views, Raza Kazimi, a Karachi-based historian, said "Jinnah is the only undisputed leader in the country's history. So much so that he is the symbol of unity for otherwise political rivals like left and right-wing parties who derive and push their political manifestos through his ideology.”

This is because of his “moderate approach” with regard to religion and politics, Kazimi said.

“He is acceptable to even those religious parties that had opposed the creation of the State of Pakistan,” he noted.

*Personal life*

Salima Hashmi, a Lahore-based educationist and writer, holds a different view about Jinnah’s personality.

“Jinnah was a complex personality [who is] yet to be entirely understood because of the need to place him on a pedestal where many of his life’s choices are never discussed,” Hashmi said.

Those, she argued, who opposed him “tooth and nail” like the religious lobby use him as a shield and attribute ideas to him which he never expressed.

“Much more debate is required on his ideas of a democratic dispensation, which never saw the light of day,” she added.

Jinnah received his early education from the Sindh Madrassah tul Islam school and the Christian Missionary Society School in Karachi. He was later offered an apprenticeship by a family friend in London in 1892, but before leaving, Jinnah’s mother arranged his marriage with his cousin, Emibai.

Jinnah's mother and Emibai died within a year after his departure to London, where he soon quit the apprenticeship and joined the famous Lincoln's Inn as an aspiring barrister.

Upon earning his degree, Jinnah started practicing law as the first Muslim barrister in Bombay and served as an interim magistrate for a brief six-month period.

In 1918, Jinnah married Rattanbai — famously known as Ruttie — from an elite Parsi family. Ruttie embraced Islam before tying the knot with Jinnah. The marriage, however, lasted for only a few years as the couple separated before Ruttie died in 1929. Jinnah only had one daughter, Dina, who was later raised by his younger sister, Fatima Jinnah.

Dina married a wealthy Parsi businessman against her father’s will and did not choose to move to Pakistan after the creation of the then-largest Muslim state in 1947.

Jinnah was the second child among seven siblings. But except for Fatima Jinnah, his political aide, little is known about his other three brothers and two sisters.

Fatima Jinnah was later declared Madar-e-Millat (Mother of the Nation) by the Pakistani government. A southern slum locality in Karachi is named after Shireen Jinnah, who is believed to have been one of Jinnah's sisters.

Suffering from tuberculosis, Muhammad Ali died on Sept 11, 1948 in Karachi and was laid to rest in the same city.

A magnificent mausoleum, Mazar-e-Quaid, was built on his grave in 1970, where thousands throng every day to pay their respects to the great leader who envisioned a separate state for the Muslims of the sub-continent.

*Political life*

According to Stanley Wolpert, a Jinnah biographer, Quaid-i-Azam was influenced by 19th-century British liberalism based on democratic nations and progressive politics during his stay in London.

In 1906, he joined the Indian National Congress — a party founded in 1885 in the aftermath of the 1857 revolt against the British Raj to demand a greater self-governance for the sub-continent.

Initially, Jinnah was a great advocate of Hindu-Muslim unity and refused to join the All India Muslim League established by some Muslim leaders to protect their community's interests in Hindu-majority United India.

In 1913, he joined the Muslim League but remained associated with the Congress until 1920, when he completely disassociated himself with his first political party.

He was part of the 1916 Lucknow Pact, which set quotas for the representation of Muslims and Hindus in different provinces. However, the pact was never fully implemented.

In 1928, the then British government offered Indians to come up with their sets of constitutional changes to govern the sub-continent. Motilal Nehru, the founder of the Nehru political dynasty in India, came up with the Nehru Report that demanded the formation of constituencies based on geography. Jinnah, for his part, presented his famous 14 points demanding a mandatory representation of the Muslim minority in the legislative assemblies.

Jinnah remained in Britain from 1930 to 1934 practicing as a barrister. His biographers quarrel over why he had lived for such a long period away from the political struggle in India.

Following the persistence of several Muslim leaders, including national poet Allama Mohammad Iqbal and Pakistan’s first Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan, he returned from London. Khan later became premier from 1947 to 51. Jinnah returned to India in 1934 to lead the All India Muslim League amid growing Muslim nationalism in the region.

On March 23, 1940, the famous Lahore Resolution -- later converted into the Pakistan Resolution — was adopted at a massive gathering at the then Minto Park in Lahore under Jinnah's leadership, demanding a separate Muslim state comprising five Muslim majority provinces.

The adoption of the Pakistan Resolution is considered the most decisive point in Jinnah's political struggle when he came up with a clear-cut idea about his future plans. The next seven years turned out to be turbulent following campaigns and counter-campaigns, one after the other.

In 1942, in the midst of World War II, the Congress launched the “Quit India Movement,” sensing that the weakening British empire could no longer get a hold of the sub-continent. In response, Jinnah launched the “Divide and Quit Movement” sticking to his guns for a separate Muslim state.

“Pakistan is a matter of life and death for us,” he declared.

In December 1945, the Muslim League won all the seats reserved for Muslims in the provincial assemblies, reflecting the ever-increasing confidence of Indian Muslims in Jinnah's leadership.

In 1946, the British government resorted to sending a high-level parliamentary delegation, the Cripps Mission, to break the deadlock between the Congress and the Muslim League over future governance, but to no avail.

Finally, on June 3, 1947, Lord Mountbatten, the last British viceroy of India, announced the partition. On Aug 14, Pakistan became an independent state.

Jinnah was elected as the first governor-general of Pakistan, but he could survive only a year after independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Quaid Day
Happy Birthday Our Beloved Quaid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First selfie by Father of Nation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
*Happy Quaid-e-Azam Day**

The father of the nation, the founder of Pakistan, the leader of Pakistan.
We thank Allah on the birthday of Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah (may Allah have mercy on him) that He has given us the blessing of freedom to the Muslims of Pakistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The most well dressed and articulated leader of the modern era of political leadership,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Visionary leader, ambassador of humanity, equality and tolerance. May all of us try to fulfill our obligations for our courageous country.
Happy Birthday to our Quaid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

'I do not believe in taking the right decision, I take a decision and make it right', - Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah.

Dec 25, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Man was a visionary genius

The only one right about the South Asia


----------



## ghazi52

Shagai Fort, Khyber Pass, 1946-48 (c).






Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah With Colonel Mohammad Sharif Khan Afridi Kuki khel, Commandant Khyber Rifles. Standing Beside Him At The Parade Ground Of Shagai Fort, Literally In The Khyber Pass. 
Colonel Sharif Was The First Commissioned Officer In 1936 From Khyber.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid and Miss Fatima Jinnah's Visit To Peshawar. Date: 1948

Muhammad Ashraf Administrator Municipality Peshawar, Arbab Nur Muhammad Khan, Fatima Jinnah, Quaid e Azam and Barrister Muhammad Sultan Khan.
Courtesy: Haider Arbab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The first reception to Quaid-e-Azam after the establishment of Pakistan was given by the Karachi Club on 14 August 1947.

The Karachi Club was founded in 1907 and is still a very popular club in the city centre.








Simple but Classic. Ahhh! What a time.. our start was good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Founding fathers knew Pakistan always existed. 






Banner behind Mr Jinnah in Delhi 1943, "Pakistan Existed Since Centuries". 
In 1944 Aligarh address, he said, "Pakistan is not product of conduct or misconduct of Hindus. It has always been there, only they were not conscious of it".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid-i-Azam, Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Jawaharlal Nehru caught smiling at each other at a reception at the India Office Library in London.
Date: December 1946.








Courtesy: National Archive Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

September 26, 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

August 25, 1947 with Mayor Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore 1940's


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah addressing a ceremony held in his honour by KMC at Karachi Municipal Headquarters on 25th August 1947. 







Mayor Karachi Hakeem Muhammad Ahsan on his right, while Liaquat Ali Khan and Sir Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah are The left is brazen. 
— Courtesy Dawn News


----------



## ghazi52

The historic group photograph of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah at his last visit to Islamia College, Peshawar, Pakistan.

Date: 12 April 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Author:* ISPR GHQ
*Date of Publication: *18 Jan, 2022
​Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah: A Visionary Leader, Great Statesman & Founder of Pakistan​ISPR GHQ

Character builds a man and thus goes a long way in building a nation, too. Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah was the true embodiment of one such strong character that built not just his own ‘self’ but Pakistan and the Pakistani nation as well. Even the staunch critics of subcontinent’s politics who typically come down hard on what they call the ‘political machinations’ are unanimous in praise when it comes to the Founder of Pakistan. They call him “great”, “extraordinarily brilliant”, and “a man born in centuries”; such was his strong character, visionary leadership, political acumen and astounding statesmanship.

Above all was his personal integrity that was unshakable, unbreakable and beyond reproach. It was Quaid’s power of truthfulness, highest degree of fairness, fearlessness, honesty and impeccable character that conquered both the friend and foe alike. Quaid-i-Azam exhibited a rare display of political prudence that won him a nation and a separate country while strictly adhering to constitutionalism, rule of law and democratic means. Such was his power of knowledge and argument that made both the British Government and Hindu Congress bow to his demand of an independent country for his nation.

It was Quaid-i-Azam’s great foresightedness which had concluded much before others as he vociferously declared in his speech on eve of passing Pakistan Resolution - 23rd March 1940: “The Hindus and Muslims belong to two different religious philosophies, social customs, and literature. They neither intermarry nor interdine together, and indeed they belong to two different civilizations which are based mainly on conflicting ideas and conceptions. Their aspects on life, and of life, are different.” Times have proved how correct was Quaid’s political vision basing on Indo-Pak history, religions, cultures and civilizations. Today, the whole world is witnessing the rise of a new and most dangerous form of ‘Hindutva’ that has always existed in some form for centuries. Two Nation C QUAID-I-AZAM 2 A VISIONARY LEADER… Theory, finding traces in the genius of Sir Syed Ahmad Khan, Allama Dr. Mohammad Iqbal and Mohammad Ali Jinnah stands vindicated. 

For us, the people of Pakistan, there is so much to learn from the character and politics of Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah — both in theory and in practice — to serve the nation and country he created. This book in your hands will provide glimpses of Quaid’s great leadership to serve as a role model. Through brief description of challenging events, this book amply highlights Quaid’s leadership qualities and statesmanship. 

We, at the Inter Services Public Relations, have made a few endeavors in the past also to publish books and magazines that keep alive the spirit of great struggle that once won us independence, and is always earnestly needed to preserve the sovereignty, solidarity and territorial integrity of our beloved country, Pakistan.

We also express our gratitude to Prof. Dr. Riaz Ahmad, a scholar of repute in History and Pakistan Studies, whose well-researched articles, earlier carried by the Hilal (English) magazine, are now published in a book form. We are confident that this book will greatly benefit its readers particularly the youth of Pakistan. 

The purpose of publishing this book is to instill in our hearts and minds the values and sacrifices that are always needed for great nations to emerge and rise. We earnestly desire that our youth and future generations carry the similar charisma of personal persona, leadership, wisdom, statesmanship and foresightedness, to make Pakistan more strong, secure, and prosperous, In Sha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah at the foundation laying ceremony of Valika Textile Mills Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1955






Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah inaugurated Hamdard Naunehal production division on 5th Aug. 1955. Young Sadia Said (Now Ms. Sadia Rashid, President Hamdard and Chancellor, Hamdard University) shaking hands with Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah . Begum Zaibunnisa Hameedullah and Haji Abullah Bengali look on.

Courtesy Idara E Said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fathers of the Nations Mohammad Ali Jinnah with D.S. Senanayake in Karachi 1948.






Mohammad Ali Jinnah ( 25 December 1876 – 11 September 1948) served as the leader of the All-India Muslim League until Pakistan's independence on 14 August 1947, and then as Pakistan's first Governor-General until his death. He is revered in Pakistan as Quaid-i-Azam (“Great Leader”) and Baba-i-Qaum ( “Father of the Nation”).

Don Stephen Senanayake ( 21 October 1884 – 22 March 1952) was a Ceylonese statesman. He was the first Prime Minister of Ceylon having emerged as the leader of the Sri Lankan independence movement that led to the establishment of self-rule in Ceylon. He is considered as the ("Father of the Nation").

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aqeel Abbas Jafari
Researcher and historian, Karachi
It was September 11, 1948 when the Pakistani nation lost the shadow of their leader Muhammad Ali Jinnah.
Haji Hidayat Hussain Azimullah alias Haji Kilo, the khaki body of Muhammad Ali Jinnah before Fajr prayers on September 12, 1948
After the Fajr prayer, Maulana Anis-ul-Hassain offered his funeral prayer in which Syed Hashim Raza, Syed Kazim Raza, Yousuf Haroon and other leaders attended.
Muhammad Ali Jinnah's funeral departed from Governor General House at three pm, the vehicle on which Jinnah' s funeral was kept, along with Pakistan Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan, Foreign Minister Sir Muhammad Zafarullah Khan, Sardar Abdul Rab Nishtar, Pirzada Abdul Sattar, Jogandarnath Mandal, Pir Ilahi Bakhsh and Miran Muhammad Shah etc. were walking.
In a car behind the procession, Ms. Fatima Jinnah, Begum Saghra Hidayatullah and Muhammad Ali Jinnah's daughter Dina Wadia, who came to Karachi from Mumbai in a special flight this afternoon.
Meanwhile Karachi Commissioner Syed Hashim Raza and his brother Police Chief Syed Kazim Raza roamed around Karachi the whole night and finally they managed to select the location where Muhammad Ali Jinnah was to be buried.
At four and a half o'clock, the funeral procession reached the exhibition ground where Maulana Shabbir Ahmad Usmani offered the funeral prayer of Jinnah. After that, the burial phase began and Jinnah's funeral was moved into the grave at six o'clock in the evening on September 12, 1948
Construction of Mazar-e-Qaid: Design Competition
Ever since the death of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the whole nation was striving to build the tomb of the father of the nation. For this purpose, a fund named as the Quaid-e-Azam Memorial Fund was headed by Governor General Khawaja Nazimuddin of Pakistan on September 20, 1948 Established which issued coupons of one rupee, five rupees and hundred rupees.
The main purpose of the establishment of this fund was that the government as well as the public could join hands in building Jinnah's shrine.
For seven to eight years, Muhammad Ali Jinnah's grave remained the center of Ziarat under the shadow of a Shaman. Meanwhile, two of Jinnah companions Liaqat Ali Khan and Sardar Abdul Rab Nishtar were also buried at some distance from Jinnah' s grave.
Gradually, designs for Jinnah's shrine began to be received. One of these designs was designed by Mehdi Ali Mirza, the architect of the Public Works Department, the other by Zainyar Jang, the architect of Allama Iqbal's shrine, and the third by Turkish architect Wasfi Agili. But the government. Pakistan has rejected these three designs.
The first and most significant breakthrough in this series occurred when the Government of Pakistan allocated 61 acres of land for this purpose in early 1957.
In the middle of the same year, the International Union of Architects (IUA) organized an international competition for designing Jinnah's shrine on the Ema of the Central Committee of the Quaid-e-Azam Memorial. The designs were accepted until 31 December 1957. In this competition 57 renowned architects from 17 countries participated.
An international jury was also set up to review the designs of these architects. The chairman of the jury was Mr. Feroz Khan Noon of Pakistan.
However, they nominated Finance Minister Syed Amjad Ali to preside over his engagements. Other members of the jury included some of the world's best-known architects.
The meeting of this jury began on 8 February 1958 in Karachi and on 15 February 1958 the jury announced its decision.
The decision made the design of a London-based construction firm Reglan Square & Partners. The design was developed by an architect associated with the firm, Robert & Roberts.
The competition prize money of Rs 25,000 was also awarded to the same organization. The proposed design of Raglan Square & Partners was a masterpiece of modern architecture and was made in a hyperbolid architectural style. But soon newspapers started publishing articles against the design. These posts said that the design is not in line with Islamic architecture and is not worthy of Jinnah's personality.
Ms Fatima Jinnah took strict notice of these posts and announced to reject the design of Raglan Square & Partners.
Requested Mumbai's Yahya Merchant to hand over design responsibilities. She expressed a desire that Jinnah's shrine be designed by Mumbai-based architect Yahya Qasim Merchant whom Jinnah himself personally liked.
Government of Pakistan respected the wish of Mother Nation and contacted Yahya Merchant and asked her to design the shrine of Muhammad Ali Jinnah.
Eventually, the Government of Pakistan approached Mumbai's famous architect Yahya Merchant, on the suggestion of Ms. Fatima Jinnah, who had also been the consulting architect of Muhammad Ali Jinnah.
Yahya Merchant immediately complied with the request and, keeping in mind the personality, character and dignity of Jinnah, designed his majesty a tomb which was also liked by Ms. Fatima Jinnah, after her liking on December 12, 1959. The Government of Pakistan has also approved this design.
Yahya Merchant's full name was Yahya Qasim Bhai Merchant and he was born in Surat in 1903. The reason for Yahya Merchant is the shrine of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, whose map was designed by him at the request of Ms. Fatima Jinnah.
Yahya Merchant also designed the main gate of the Sports Museum in Mumbai and the famous exhibition in Karachi. Yahya Merchant was also an honorary associate with the teaching department of her mother, Sir JJ School of Arts. She passed away on September 9, 1990 Happened in Mumbai.
Construction of the shrine began on 8 February 1960 after approval of Yahya Merchant's design and digging of the foundations began on 7 March 1961. The tomb's foundations were also buried old Pakistani coins and documents of Resolution Pakistan 1940
Foundation stone ceremony of Mazar-e-Qaid







On July 31, 1960, a dignified ceremony was held in which President Field Marshal Ayub Khan laid the formal foundation stone of the shrine. On this occasion, a marble plaque was also installed on the shrine, which read the following:

Tomb of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Date of birth 25 December 1876. Date of death 11 September 1948. The foundation stone was laid by Field Marshal Muhammad Ayub Khan, President of Pakistan on Sunday 31 July 1960, according to 6 Safar al-Muzaffar 1380 AH.

This foundation stone remained on Jinnah's tomb for a long time, but as soon as Ayub Khan left power, the next government removed it from the tomb.

For the next ten years, the construction of Jinnah's shrine proceeded with great slowness, however it accelerated when President Muhammad Yahya Khan inspected it in April 1969 and a board was formed headed by Lieutenant General SGM Peerzada. Diya







A few months later, on 15 January 1971, the building reached completion. On this occasion, President General Agha Muhammad Yahya Khan visited the shrine of Jinnah along with Muhammad Ali Jinnah's companion Ms. Shireen Bai, where they were welcomed by Principal Staff Officer and Leader. Azam Memorial Board Chairman Lieutenant General SGM Peerzada did it.

On this occasion, General Agha Muhammad Yahya Khan inspected the shrine in detail and recited Fatiha on the shrines of Jinnah and his companions. He thanked Honorary Advisor Construction Engineer Mr. M. Rehman and Architect MA Ahad for their dedication and attention.
This job is almost done.

Gift of lantern from China.






Two weeks after the inauguration, on January 29, 1970, the Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, Mr. Chang Tang, presented a beautiful lantern by the Muslim Association of the People's Republic of China to the President of Quaid-e-Azam Mazar Memorial Committee, Major General Pirzada, in a simple ceremony. What.

This beautiful lantern was installed right on top of the replica of Muhammad Ali Jinnah in Mazar. General Pirzada thanked the government and the people of the People's Republic of China for presenting this gift and said that this gift is a four moon to this monument of the father of the nation. Will put it on.

The lantern installed on the shrine of Jinnah starts from a height of 19 feet from the ground and has a total length of 81 feet. The lantern has four parts made in the style of the Buddha stoppa.
The round of the lantern gradually decreases from bottom to top and contains a total of 40 golden lamps. This lantern lit the shrine for 46 years.

Around the year 2016, the Chinese government proposed to Pakistan that they wanted to replace this lantern and install a new lantern in its place.

The government accepted the offer and performed the ritual of installation of this new spectacular lantern at the shrine of founder of Pakistan Muhammad Ali Jinnah on 17 December 2016.

The ceremony was attended by President Mamnoon Hussain, Advisor to the Prime Minister for National Historical and Literary Heritage Division Irfan Siddiqui, Ambassador of China to Pakistan, Mayor of Karachi Wasim Akhtar and Chief Engineer Muhammad Arif of Quaid-e-Azam Mazar Management Board .

The length of this new lantern is 26 meters and weighs 1.2 tonnes. The preparation of this lantern cost Rs 22 crore and more than eight kilograms of gold is used.
It has four circles. The first circle has 16, the second has 10, the third has eight and the fourth has six circles.

This lantern was manufactured in China in a period of four months and 13 Chinese experts assembled it in Karachi in a period of about one and a half months and then installed it in Mazar Quaid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

مادر ملت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dai Toruko



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

3rd December 1946 : Muhammad Ali Jinnah arrives at London Airport

L to R : Viceroy & Governor-General of India Lord Wavell , Mr. Mhammad Ali Jinnah, Sardar Baldev Singh and Lord Pethick-Lawrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Very rare pose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..
”Character, courage, industry and perseverance are the four pillars on which the whole edifice of human life can be built and failure is a word unknown to me.”– Jinnah’s life philosophy.

Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah in 1947......






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....




..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

At Islamia College Peshawar, 1948..............................

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......
Muhammad Ali Jinnah as a young lawyer c.1910..






Having qualified as a barrister in England and having made his mark in India, Jinnah's name could be justly added to the 'list of great lawyers' academically linked to Lincoln's Inn. Jinnah practiced both law and politics for half a century; he made a fortune as an advocate and earned glory and gratitude of prosperity as leader of the Indian Muslims.

When Jinnah left the shores of free England and voyaged to subject India in 1896, he had perhaps no idea that, one day, he would be obliged by the erstwhile Hindu leaders to make history and his biggest brief would be to win the case of the Indian Muslims for a separate homeland.
................................

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,,
Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah With Mohammad Abdul Latif, Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif At Dera Ismail khan In April 1948.








Pir Abdul Latif Zakori (1914 - 1978) - Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif played a leading role in the 1945 NWFP Assembly elections and was instrumental in securing 17 seats for the Provincial Muslim League; himself returning from Lakki Marwat, Bannu District constituency.

During the crucial phase of Pakistan Movement he faced bravely a lot of hardships and imprisonment on many occasions. During the \'Civil Disobedience Movement\' he hoisted the Pakistan Muslim League flag after removing the Union Jack from the Deputy Commissioner's House in Bannu and was arrested soon after leading a procession against the British Rule.
The arrest of Pir Sahib turned into a great public uproar and a large number of his followers turned up for voluntary arrest which almost filled the entire jails of NWFP; resultantly temporary prison houses had to be arranged at Serai Naurang, Bannu, and other places to lodge the protestors.

On his release on June 3,1947 he preceded to New Delhi on the special invitation of Quaid-e-Azam to participate in the All India Muslim League Council meeting at Imperial Hotel. He delivered there an impressive and forceful speech. Quaid-e-Azam had a great faith in Pir Sahibs political acumen and sagacity and reposed a great confidence in him to turn the forthcoming \'Referendum\' in NWFP a success.

Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif did, indeed, come to the high expectations of the Quaid and worked so tirelessly for the NWFP Referendum that the Quaid-e-Azam addressed him as \"Fateh Referendum\".
He was one of those luminaries of the Pakistan Movement who laid the foundation of Muslim League in NWFP and nullified the hold of all India Congress and other Anti-Pakistan forces in the Province. He remained a member of the NWFP Assembly from 1945 to 1950.
He died on February 2,1978 depriving the Country of a great freedom fighter and leaving millions of his followers to mourn his death.
To commemorate the Pioneers of Freedom (Series) Pakistan Postal Services Corporation is issuing a set of three commemorative postage stamps of Re. 1/- denomination on August 14,1993.

,,,..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

ghazi52 said:


> Muhammad Ali Jinnah
> Did you know?
> 
> The New York Times listed Mr. Jinnah as 1946's best-dressed man in the British Empire.
> Jinnah dressed himself perfectly, his elegant and magnificent personality gave him respect wherever he went. It is narrated that on visit to London for political meeting he stayed in hotel. In the morning, he descended from his hotel suite into the breakfast hall, using stairs. When the people present in the restaurant noticed him they all rose involuntary and stood up as a gesture of respect to him.
> 
> Jinnah was one of the New York Times best dressed men of 1946. Expressing his thoughts on Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Lord Wavell (Viceroy of India, 1943-1947) said, "Mr. Jinnah was one of the handsomest men I have ever seen; he combined the clear cut, almost Grecian features of the West with oriental grace and movement."
> 
> A research states that one of the main reasons why Muhammad Ali Jinnah is considered one of the most well dressed men in history has to do with the fact that he was a huge supporter and wearer of the well-tailored suit. Never one to sit back and wear whatever came through the door. It is said that before independence, Jinnah came to own over 200 suits, which he wore with heavily starched shirts with detachable collars. As a barrister, he never wore same silk tie twice. Even on his deathbed, he insisted to be formally dressed saying: "I will not travel in my pajamas."
> 
> Jinnah's outfits were always unique; he rarely appeared wearing the same thing more than once. In a time when poverty ran rampant, Jinnah was one of the few who was able to partake in the wondrous ways of fashion. Congratulations to Muhammad Ali Jinnah for being voted the Fifth Best-Dressed World Leader of all-time.
> 
> After meeting Jinnah at the Viceroy's dinner in Simla, a British general's wife wrote to her mother in England: "After dinner, I had Mr. Jinnah to talk to. He has a great personality. He talks the most beautiful English. He models his clothes and his manners on Du Maurier..., and his English on Burke's speeches. I have always wanted to meet him and now I had my wish."
> 
> His monocle, his double-breasted jackets, and his Craven "A" cigarettes gave his personality a unique style. He was fond of smoking expensive and finest 'Craven A cigarettes. He also smoked a special kind of 'Havana' cigars, and sometimes a pipe.
> 
> When Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi, the founder of the Khaksar Movement, was released from a U.P. jail, the Quaid-i-Azam, on the advice of some of his friends, went to see him along with his colleagues. He was accompanied by Liaquat Ali Khan, Sir Abdullah Haroon and Pir Ali Mohammad Rashidi. In Qarul Bagh, Allama Mashriqi was staying in a huge tent in the middle of the Khaksar Camp. An ordinary dari had been spread on the floor inside the camp. There was no chair.
> 
> The Quaid-i-Azam was wearing a white suit of China silk. He was not in the habit of sitting on the ground. However, as there was no alternative, he sat down on the floor after shaking hands with Allama Mashriqi. The Quaid then took out his cigarette case and offered a cigarette to him. Allama took the cigarette and tried to give two paisas to the Quaid. The Quaid-i-Azam asked: What is this? Allama said: A Khaksar does not accept any thing without paying its price. On hearing this, the Quaid took back his cigarette from Allama and said: The price of my cigarette is much more than two paisas and I don't think you can afford it.
> 
> His monocle was a part of his majestic personality. In a court of law while making arguments, monocle, which Jinnah was using, for reading from his notes slipped from his eye and dropped on the floor. The magistrate mischievously grinned and felt delighted, anticipating that Jinnah would have to bend in his court to pick up the monocle. He was disappointed when Jinnah put his hand in his pocket, brought out another monocle, and applied it to his eye while continuing the arguments.
> 
> By the late 1930s, He was mostly seen wearing a 'Karakul' hat, also known as 'Jinnah Cap,' over his western clothing. The moment he became a leader of a Muslim country, he chose to wear a sherwani. He stopped wearing the UP and Delhi style chooridar or tight pyjamas, and preferred a loose fitting 'Shalwar' the Jinnah cap and white or cream colored sherwani become the trend of that time. Meanwhile, he wore suits for his day-to-day office work and on informal occasions.
> 
> The Quaid's magnificent personality traits left deep impact to everyone. Patrick Spens, the last Chief Justice of undivided India, paid the following tribute to Jinnah: "The tallness of the man, the immaculate manner in which he turned out, the beauty of his features and the extreme courtesy with which he treated all; no one could have made a more favorable impression than he did. There is no man or woman living who imputes anything against his honor or his honesty. He was the most outright person that I know."
> 
> The Quaid usually travelled by train during the pre-independence time. Journalist once confronted Jinnah with a question as to how Congress leadership travelled in third class like the working class while he enjoys the first class journey. Quaid's reply was sharp. He said that he travelled in first class but pays from his own pocket to buy the ticket, while the congress leaders travel in third class without ticket. It made headlines. Dear father of the nation you will be in our memories forever.
> 
> P. S: Please bear with me for making you read such a long write up on a person par excellence I have admired the most and adulated & emulated as my leader .. Mr Muhammad Ali Jinnah our Father of the Nation. I assure you his personality couldn't be described in fewer words than these. May his soul rest in peace, Ameen.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 765924


There will never be another leader like him again.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

>>>




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=302263255422795





>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

;'




./,;;'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
I have no worries now. Men may come and men may go. But Pakistan is truly and firmly established and will go on with Allah’s grace forever.
*Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah*.....







Sir, you were very much true and foresight ,while planning about Hindu extremism.
Today, all Muslims are suffering ,who decide not to leave India the time of partition. Thanks for all Sir, to provide us shelter from today's Hindu extremism, otherwise, we would face conditions like Kashmiris by the hands of Moodi's regime. 
Love you Sir.
,.,..,.,.,.,.,..,..,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
The Karachi Race Club was established in 1913 and racing continued at the old site of behind the Cantt Railway Station upto 1987;.

In 1989 the race Club then shifted from to the present location at “Deh Safroon, Main University Road, Malir Cantt, and Karachi”. Where seven to ten racings are held on every Sunday..

The KRC survived the turbulent birth of an independent Pakistan in 1947. In 1977, govt banned it. It was reopened in 1979 , on the condition there would be no betting.

The golden era of horse racing, widely believed to be soon after partition. Some were even there when Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah used to distribute trophies at the Quaid-i-Azam Gold Cup.The Madar-i-Millat graced the Gold Gup frequently, supporting equine sports till the last days of her life.

In the picture Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah being escorted to the VIP enclosure at KRC as she arrives for the the Quaid-i-Azam Gold Cup 1950.






Courtesy Anwar Iqbal ,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

/./././.




//././././


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

With All India Muslim ( League Ladies Wing ).....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,






December 4, 1896..
Presented to his father with his signature...
.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
A Rare Footage of Quaid-e-Azam ;  
Punjab Muslim Students Annual Convention in Jalandhar 1943.
Courtesy : Hammad Alvi...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1172544373486954


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Dewan S.P.Singh representative of the Christian community with Quaid-e-Azam & Miss Fatima Jinnah. Others are also visible along with B.L Rulya Ram in second row. .


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
The change in the world is always brought by one man, whom we call "the leader". Who has the vision and the force not only to make people dream, but to reach and live that dream. 
He is intelligent enough to foresee tomorrow. He is selfless and courageous to the extent of being ready to scarifies everything and express truth even if it defames him. 
People follow him where he takes them. He is the one who accelerates history and for whom nature proclaims itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Quaid-e-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Sir Olaf Caroe walking through a rally.






Sir Caroe was a member of the Indian Civil Service and was appointed Governor of North-West Frontier Province (now Khyber - Pukhtoonkhwa) in 1946 and held this position until the birth of Pakistan in August 1947.
Courtesy : CAP


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
ہارون الرشید

@haroon_natamam

So for foreign interference is concerned' yes I am prejudiced. 
Once father of the nation said to British governor of Punjab: yes I am a prejudiced muslman. 
Yes' he said " muslman" not Muslim. 
This is what I am' a fallower of Jinnah.


----------



## ghazi52

Eid, Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah And Miss Fatima Jinnah (Extreme Left) Arrive In Peshawar In 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid in April 1948 at Risalpur, KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah Shaking Hands With Captain Muhammad Akbar Hussain, Adjutant 6th Punjab Regiment, Peshawar, April 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Railway Station, Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah turns his attention to an early musical score of Pakistan’s national anthem after inspecting an anti-aircraft regiment in Malir on February 21, 1948.








Courtesy - Lahore Museum Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faqirze

From an Islamist/Muslim perspective, this guy is the biggest traitor imaginable. He divided Muslims in the subcontinent into three parts and scattered them all around, imagine if Muslims from Afghanistan to Bangladesh were all united together. The idea of Pakistan contradicts and is quite literally the opposite of their beloved "ummah" ideology, quite a few Pakistanis despise Jinnah because of this, and to add on that he was a Shia which makes it even worse from their perspective. I'm not endorsing this view but what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=348218640729071


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
He used special single eye optic with one glass, his favorite is billiards.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Quaid-e-Azam visited Peshawar for the first time and was received by Abdul Qayyum Khan and others.
Date: 18th of October 1936..







..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Happy Father's Day







Elegantly dressed in a suit and wearing a hat, Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah is seen relaxing during a visit to Shimla.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Lt. Col Bakhtiar Rana C O 1 FF (at that time later Lt Gen.) received Quaid-e-Azam at the Piffer Mess Abbottabad.
Year: 1948
Courtesy: Talat Rana.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
A telegram by Nawab sb Jogazai to Quaid-e-Azam and his prompt reply.
Date: 20 June 1947.
Nawabzada Shahnawaz Jogezai Kakar.










A letter of thanks for the cooperation of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah to Nawab Muhammad Khan Jogzai.
Date: 15 January 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,






Quaid-e-Azam is being received in Balochistan by some of the local dignitaries.
Date: Feb 1948.
Courtesy: Pakistan Old Memories.

.,.,
Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah in Domel, Muzaffarabad, while returning from Srinagar after his two and a half month-long stay in Jammu & Kashmir.
Year: 1944..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Nida Shah shared a Rare photo of Quaid along with dignitaries of the Sialkot District.
Year: 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.






Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Dr. Khan Sahib (He was the elder brother of Abdul Ghafar Khan and had the honor to serve as the Chief Minister of NWFP).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,






Mohammed Ali Jinnah & Fatima Jinnah with other Muslim League's office-bearers at Santa Cruz Airport. Bombay. Departing for London on an invitation from the British viceroy.
Date: 1935

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
Muhammad Ali Jinnah with the Editorial Staff of Dawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,..






L- Fazlur Rehman, Ghulam Muhammad, Liaquat Ali Khan, M A Jinnah, I I Chundrigar, Abdul Rab Nishtar and Abdul Sattar Pirzada..

Creating a new Medina​









*In his forthcoming book on the idea of Pakistan, the historian Venkat Dhulipala argues that Pakistan was not simply a vague idea that serendipitously emerged as a nation-state, but was popularly imagined as a sovereign Islamic state, a new Medina, as some called it. In this regard, it was envisaged as the harbinger of Islam’s revival and rise in the twentieth century, the new leader and protector of the global community of Muslims, and a worthy successor to the defunct Turkish Caliphate. The following article has been excerpted from the book*​
The basic reasoning behind the assumption that Pakistan was Jinnah’s bargaining counter and not a demand for a separate sovereign state is that such a state would have been disastrous for the Muslim minority in Hindu India. As the argument goes, Jinnah as the _Qaid_ of all of the Indian Muslims was hardly going to abandon the ‘minority provinces’ Muslims. However, his own public utterances on the matter seem to point to a different idea regarding the place of minorities. Never the abstract theoretician, the meticulous constitutional lawyer gave concrete examples to clarify what he meant by nations, sub-national groups or minorities. For Jinnah, Muslims in the ‘majority provinces’ were a nation with concomitant rights to self-determination and statehood since they constituted a numerical majority in a contiguous piece of territory. On the other hand, Sikhs, though distinct enough to be a nation, did not fulfill either of these criteria and hence were a sub-national group with no option but to seek minority safeguards in Pakistan. Jinnah specifically compared the position of Sikhs to that of U.P. Muslims. The U.P. Muslims, though constituting 14 per cent of the province’s population, could not be granted a separate state because

_“Muslims in the United Provinces are not a national group; they are scattered. Therefore, in constitutional language, they are characterized as a sub-national group who cannot expect anything more than what is due from any civilized government to a minority. I hope I have made the position clear.”_

Jinnah held out further hope for the Muslim minority in Hindu India by declaring that they could yet belong to Pakistan since they had the option of migrating to the new nation state. 

The _Qaid_ was aware that his public utterances had created not just a slippage, but a cleavage between the purported Muslim nation and Pakistan. He therefore tried to bridge this crucial gap in a few ways. To begin with he lauded the great sacrifices made by ‘minority provinces’ Muslims for selflessly demanding liberation for their 60 million majority provinces brethren from Hindu Raj. They had readily supported the Lahore Resolution since they realized that they would remain a minority ‘in perpetuity’ and therefore did not want to reduce their brethren to the same fate. Indeed, Jinnah would call them ‘the pioneers and first soldiers of Pakistan.’ He further pointed out that he himself belonged to a minority province and that “ _as a self-respecting people, we in the Muslim minority provinces say boldly that we are prepared to undergo every suffering and sacrifice for the emancipation and liberation of our brethren in regions of Muslim majority. By standing in their way and dragging them along with us into a united India we do not in any way improve our position. Instead, we reduce them also to the position of a minority. But we are determined that, whatever happens to us, we are not going to allow our brethren to be vassalised by the Hindu majority.”_
Jinnah’s speech to the Muslim Students Federation at Kanpur a few weeks later went a little further causing a furore in the Urdu press in U.P. He declared that in order to liberate 7 crore Muslims of the majority provinces, ‘he was willing to perform the last ceremony of martyrdom if necessary, and let 2 crore Muslims of the minority provinces be smashed.’ At the same time though, Jinnah tried to soften the blow for them by arguing that Pakistan’s creation would entail a reciprocal _treaty_ with Hindu India to safeguard rights and interests of minorities in both states. He pointed to the presence of large Hindu and Sikh minorities in Pakistan who too would require similar protection and asserted that ‘when the time for consultation and negotiations comes, the case of Muslims of the minority provinces will certainly not go by default.’ ...


*Safeguards for Hindu minorities* 

At the same time, Jinnah assured adequate safeguards for Hindu minorities in Pakistan. He was quick to reject the argument that Hindus in Pakistan could not trust these assurances since Muslims themselves had refused to accept them at an all-India level. Such reasoning was fallacious since it assumed that the whole of India belonged to the Hindus. As Jinnah noted, “ _Are the Muslim minorities in the Hindu majority provinces entitled to enforce their verdict that there should be no union of any kind just as the Congress puts forward the plea that the Muslim majority provinces should be forced into the union because of the Hindu minority verdict in these provinces? And it is quite obvious that the Muslim minorities in the Hindu provinces will be under the double yoke of Hindu raj both in Hindu majority provinces as well as in the centre under the proposed central government. Is the view or opinion of Muslim minority in the Hindu provinces to prevail? Is similarly the opinion of Hindu minorities in the Muslim provinces to prevail? In that case it will be the minority that will be dictating to the majority both in Hindustan and Pakistan which reduces the whole position to absurdity.”_

Jinnah also quelled any talk of a loose federation or a confederation between Pakistan and Hindu India. 

Finally, if these assurances were not enough, Jinnah held out further hope for the Muslim minority in Hindu India by declaring that they could yet belong to Pakistan since they had the option of migrating to the new nation state. As he noted soon after the Lahore resolution, ‘exchange of population, on the physical division of India as far as practicable would have to be considered.’ It was a theme that he repeated over the next few years. In a later interview, he spelled out three courses available to the Muslim minorities in Hindu India. ‘They may accept the citizenship in the state in which they are. 

They can remain there as foreigners; or they can come to Pakistan. I will welcome them. There is plenty of room. But it is for them to decide. Jinnah however recognized the limits of such a scheme which still entailed a substantial number of these Muslims being excluded from Pakistan. He therefore made it a point to repeatedly laud sacrifices made by the ‘minority provinces’ Muslims and their selfless support for Pakistan. As he declared in his Presidential Address to the annual session of the AIML held at Karachi in 1943, “ _Don’t forget the minority provinces. It is they who have spread the light when there was darkness in the majority provinces. It is they who were the spearheads that the Congress wanted to crush with their overwhelming majority in the Muslim minority provinces, for your sake, for your benefit, and for your advantage. But never mind, it is all in the role of a minority to suffer.”_


*Defence and economic concerns*

If the creation of Pakistan was to provide the ‘authoritative sanction’ for the fulfilment of Muslim minority rights in Hindu India, Pakistan needed to be a viable and powerful entity. Jinnah squarely addressed questions regarding Pakistan’s feasibility in terms of its defence capabilities as well as economic sustainability echoing the arguments adduced by ML propaganda. He first repudiated the charge that creating Pakistan would lead to a worsening security environment in the subcontinent, declaring that on the contrary it would improve the situation as Hindus and Muslims would settle down in their respective national states. He also rejected the argument that if Pakistan were to become a separate sovereign state it would soon overrun all of India. He found it ridiculous that a country of 200 million could fear being overrun by their neighbour with a population of 70 million. Jinnah also tried to damp down on fears of a pan-Islamic threat to Hindu India due to an alliance of Pakistan and Muslim states of the Middle East by rejecting the idea that Pakistan would harbour such extra-territorial affinities...


*On sovereignty*

Jinnah’s unequivocal stance on Pakistan’s sovereignty is brought out in his exchange with the Mahatma in 1942. Gandhi in response to a question as to whether he regarded the Andhra bid for separation from Madras province in the same light as Pakistan declared that “ _there can be no comparison between Pakistan and Andhra separation. The Andhra separation is a re-distribution on a linguistic basis. The Andhras do not claim to be a separate nation claiming nothing in common with the rest of India. Pakistan on the other hand is a demand for carving out of India a portion to be treated as a wholly independent state. Thus, there seems to be nothing in common between the two.”_

To emphasize Pakistan’s separate territorial entity, Jinnah repeatedly dismissed the idea that India constituted a geographical unity. 

Jinnah in response declared that Gandhi ‘has himself put the Muslim demand in a nutshell.’ The _Qaid_ therefore had no difficulty in dismissing the plural ‘states’ in the Lahore Resolution as a typographical error when the convention of ML legislators was held in 1946. Even during the 1945-46 elections, he clearly stated that “ _geographically, Pakistan will embrace all of NWFP, Baluchistan, Sind, and Punjab provinces in northwestern India. On the eastern side would be the other portion of Pakistan comprising Bengal and Assam…. [The provinces would] have all the autonomy that you will find in the constitutions of U.S., Canada, and Australia. But certain vital powers will remain vested in the central government such as the monetary system, national defence, and other federal responsibilities.”_


*A separate territorial entity*

To emphasize Pakistan’s separate territorial entity, Jinnah repeatedly dismissed the idea that India constituted a geographical unity. India, he insisted, was divided and partitioned by nature and Muslim India and Hindu existed on the ‘physical map of India.’ Besides, ‘geography had been altered in the case of the Suez canal, the Panama canal, Spain, Portugal, Sweden, Norway, Ulster in Eire, and Sudan in Egypt’ and there was no reason why the same could not be done in the case of British India. There was thus no unified country that was being divided, no nation that was being denationalized, for India was composed of different nationalities and the singular nation existed only in the imagination of Congress leaders who were ‘recklessly indulging in such mental luxuries.’ It was only such critics, he derisively observed, who called Pakistan an impractical idea. 

Pakistan on the contrary, was indeed more practical than _Ram Raj_ or _Swaraj_ that Gandhi was advocating for India. Jinnah therefore had no trouble in dismissing Gandhi’s warning about a civil war breaking out in India in the event of a Partition. He insisted that there would be no conflict unless the Congress and its peace-loving Mahatma desired it.

Jinnah also quelled any talk of a loose federation or a confederation between Pakistan and Hindu India. As he noted, the question had been put forth by some constitutional pundits as to _“why there cannot be some sort of loose federation or confederation? People talk like that. I shall read out to you what I have written on this point, because it is important. There are people who talk of some sort of loose federation. There are people who talk of giving the widest freedom to the federating units and residuary powers resting with the units. But they forget the entire constitutional history of the various parts of the world. Federation in whatever terms it is described and in whatever terms it is put, must ultimately deprive the federating units of authority in all vital matters. 

The units despite themselves, would be compelled to grant more and more powers to the central authority, until in the end the strong central government will have been established by the units themselves- they will be driven to do so by absolute necessity, if the basis of federal government is accepted. Taking for instance the United States and her history, the Dominion of Canada and Australia, the Union of South Africa and Germany, and of other lands where federal or confederal systems have been in existence, necessity has driven the component members and obliged them to increase and delegate their power and authority to the connecting link, namely the central government. These ideas are based entirely on a wrong footing… Therefore remove from your mind any idea of some form of such loose federation.”_

The only solution to India’s problem, he asserted, was ‘to partition India so that both the communities could develop freely and fully according to their own genius.’

_(Venkat Dhulipala’s book ,_ Creating a New Medina: State Power, Islam, and the Quest for Pakistan in Late Colonial North India _, published by Cambridge University Press.)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Quaid-e-Azam was a great man. He gave Muslims a country. I think that is a great achievement.

I mean what have you done for your community?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan coinage 1947-48

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On the mission ...


----------



## ghazi52

With Children....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,








Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah with Sher-e-Bangla A. K. Fazlul Huq and Sir Sikandar Hayat Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Egypt....
Quaid-e-Azam, Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah and Sir Shafaat Ahmed at Cairo Pyramids, Egypt in 1940's

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Quaid e Azam M A Jinnah's Peshawar visit in Apr 1948.






Meeting officers of Royal 6/13th FFR (59 Scinde/ 1 FF), Murtaza Jan is 1st from Left (Third officer from left is Mian Taskeen ud Din sb. CO Bakhtiar Rana and Lt Gen Nazir can be seen with Qauid. In the foreground is JInnah's ADC)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

ghazi52 said:


> Muhammad Ali Jinnah
> Did you know?
> 
> The New York Times listed Mr. Jinnah as 1946's best-dressed man in the British Empire.
> Jinnah dressed himself perfectly, his elegant and magnificent personality gave him respect wherever he went. It is narrated that on visit to London for political meeting he stayed in hotel. In the morning, he descended from his hotel suite into the breakfast hall, using stairs. When the people present in the restaurant noticed him they all rose involuntary and stood up as a gesture of respect to him.
> 
> Jinnah was one of the New York Times best dressed men of 1946. Expressing his thoughts on Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Lord Wavell (Viceroy of India, 1943-1947) said, "Mr. Jinnah was one of the handsomest men I have ever seen; he combined the clear cut, almost Grecian features of the West with oriental grace and movement."
> 
> A research states that one of the main reasons why Muhammad Ali Jinnah is considered one of the most well dressed men in history has to do with the fact that he was a huge supporter and wearer of the well-tailored suit. Never one to sit back and wear whatever came through the door. It is said that before independence, Jinnah came to own over 200 suits, which he wore with heavily starched shirts with detachable collars. As a barrister, he never wore same silk tie twice. Even on his deathbed, he insisted to be formally dressed saying: "I will not travel in my pajamas."
> 
> Jinnah's outfits were always unique; he rarely appeared wearing the same thing more than once. In a time when poverty ran rampant, Jinnah was one of the few who was able to partake in the wondrous ways of fashion. Congratulations to Muhammad Ali Jinnah for being voted the Fifth Best-Dressed World Leader of all-time.
> 
> After meeting Jinnah at the Viceroy's dinner in Simla, a British general's wife wrote to her mother in England: "After dinner, I had Mr. Jinnah to talk to. He has a great personality. He talks the most beautiful English. He models his clothes and his manners on Du Maurier..., and his English on Burke's speeches. I have always wanted to meet him and now I had my wish."
> 
> His monocle, his double-breasted jackets, and his Craven "A" cigarettes gave his personality a unique style. He was fond of smoking expensive and finest 'Craven A cigarettes. He also smoked a special kind of 'Havana' cigars, and sometimes a pipe.
> 
> When Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi, the founder of the Khaksar Movement, was released from a U.P. jail, the Quaid-i-Azam, on the advice of some of his friends, went to see him along with his colleagues. He was accompanied by Liaquat Ali Khan, Sir Abdullah Haroon and Pir Ali Mohammad Rashidi. In Qarul Bagh, Allama Mashriqi was staying in a huge tent in the middle of the Khaksar Camp. An ordinary dari had been spread on the floor inside the camp. There was no chair.
> 
> The Quaid-i-Azam was wearing a white suit of China silk. He was not in the habit of sitting on the ground. However, as there was no alternative, he sat down on the floor after shaking hands with Allama Mashriqi. The Quaid then took out his cigarette case and offered a cigarette to him. Allama took the cigarette and tried to give two paisas to the Quaid. The Quaid-i-Azam asked: What is this? Allama said: A Khaksar does not accept any thing without paying its price. On hearing this, the Quaid took back his cigarette from Allama and said: The price of my cigarette is much more than two paisas and I don't think you can afford it.
> 
> His monocle was a part of his majestic personality. In a court of law while making arguments, monocle, which Jinnah was using, for reading from his notes slipped from his eye and dropped on the floor. The magistrate mischievously grinned and felt delighted, anticipating that Jinnah would have to bend in his court to pick up the monocle. He was disappointed when Jinnah put his hand in his pocket, brought out another monocle, and applied it to his eye while continuing the arguments.
> 
> By the late 1930s, He was mostly seen wearing a 'Karakul' hat, also known as 'Jinnah Cap,' over his western clothing. The moment he became a leader of a Muslim country, he chose to wear a sherwani. He stopped wearing the UP and Delhi style chooridar or tight pyjamas, and preferred a loose fitting 'Shalwar' the Jinnah cap and white or cream colored sherwani become the trend of that time. Meanwhile, he wore suits for his day-to-day office work and on informal occasions.
> 
> The Quaid's magnificent personality traits left deep impact to everyone. Patrick Spens, the last Chief Justice of undivided India, paid the following tribute to Jinnah: "The tallness of the man, the immaculate manner in which he turned out, the beauty of his features and the extreme courtesy with which he treated all; no one could have made a more favorable impression than he did. There is no man or woman living who imputes anything against his honor or his honesty. He was the most outright person that I know."
> 
> The Quaid usually travelled by train during the pre-independence time. Journalist once confronted Jinnah with a question as to how Congress leadership travelled in third class like the working class while he enjoys the first class journey. Quaid's reply was sharp. He said that he travelled in first class but pays from his own pocket to buy the ticket, while the congress leaders travel in third class without ticket. It made headlines. Dear father of the nation you will be in our memories forever.
> 
> P. S: Please bear with me for making you read such a long write up on a person par excellence I have admired the most and adulated & emulated as my leader .. Mr Muhammad Ali Jinnah our Father of the Nation. I assure you his personality couldn't be described in fewer words than these. May his soul rest in peace, Ameen.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 765924


The one and only Quaid-e-Azam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,




Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah arrived at the Cunningham Gardens, Peshawar. Abdul Qayyum Khan, Chief Minister NWFP (with Jinnah Cap) and Governor Ambrose Dundas can be seen In the Photograph.
Date: 20 April 1948.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi , 1947.








August 14th 1947 Rare Photo :. , The motorcade of Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah along with Lord Mountbatten passing through the streets Karachi..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

London conference, 1930

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> Muhammad Ali Jinnah
> Did you know?
> 
> The New York Times listed Mr. Jinnah as 1946's best-dressed man in the British Empire.
> Jinnah dressed himself perfectly, his elegant and magnificent personality gave him respect wherever he went. It is narrated that on visit to London for political meeting he stayed in hotel. In the morning, he descended from his hotel suite into the breakfast hall, using stairs. When the people present in the restaurant noticed him they all rose involuntary and stood up as a gesture of respect to him.
> 
> Jinnah was one of the New York Times best dressed men of 1946. Expressing his thoughts on Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Lord Wavell (Viceroy of India, 1943-1947) said, "Mr. Jinnah was one of the handsomest men I have ever seen; he combined the clear cut, almost Grecian features of the West with oriental grace and movement."
> 
> A research states that one of the main reasons why Muhammad Ali Jinnah is considered one of the most well dressed men in history has to do with the fact that he was a huge supporter and wearer of the well-tailored suit. Never one to sit back and wear whatever came through the door. It is said that before independence, Jinnah came to own over 200 suits, which he wore with heavily starched shirts with detachable collars. As a barrister, he never wore same silk tie twice. Even on his deathbed, he insisted to be formally dressed saying: "I will not travel in my pajamas."
> 
> Jinnah's outfits were always unique; he rarely appeared wearing the same thing more than once. In a time when poverty ran rampant, Jinnah was one of the few who was able to partake in the wondrous ways of fashion. Congratulations to Muhammad Ali Jinnah for being voted the Fifth Best-Dressed World Leader of all-time.
> 
> After meeting Jinnah at the Viceroy's dinner in Simla, a British general's wife wrote to her mother in England: "After dinner, I had Mr. Jinnah to talk to. He has a great personality. He talks the most beautiful English. He models his clothes and his manners on Du Maurier..., and his English on Burke's speeches. I have always wanted to meet him and now I had my wish."
> 
> His monocle, his double-breasted jackets, and his Craven "A" cigarettes gave his personality a unique style. He was fond of smoking expensive and finest 'Craven A cigarettes. He also smoked a special kind of 'Havana' cigars, and sometimes a pipe.
> 
> When Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi, the founder of the Khaksar Movement, was released from a U.P. jail, the Quaid-i-Azam, on the advice of some of his friends, went to see him along with his colleagues. He was accompanied by Liaquat Ali Khan, Sir Abdullah Haroon and Pir Ali Mohammad Rashidi. In Qarul Bagh, Allama Mashriqi was staying in a huge tent in the middle of the Khaksar Camp. An ordinary dari had been spread on the floor inside the camp. There was no chair.
> 
> The Quaid-i-Azam was wearing a white suit of China silk. He was not in the habit of sitting on the ground. However, as there was no alternative, he sat down on the floor after shaking hands with Allama Mashriqi. The Quaid then took out his cigarette case and offered a cigarette to him. Allama took the cigarette and tried to give two paisas to the Quaid. The Quaid-i-Azam asked: What is this? Allama said: A Khaksar does not accept any thing without paying its price. On hearing this, the Quaid took back his cigarette from Allama and said: The price of my cigarette is much more than two paisas and I don't think you can afford it.
> 
> His monocle was a part of his majestic personality. In a court of law while making arguments, monocle, which Jinnah was using, for reading from his notes slipped from his eye and dropped on the floor. The magistrate mischievously grinned and felt delighted, anticipating that Jinnah would have to bend in his court to pick up the monocle. He was disappointed when Jinnah put his hand in his pocket, brought out another monocle, and applied it to his eye while continuing the arguments.
> 
> By the late 1930s, He was mostly seen wearing a 'Karakul' hat, also known as 'Jinnah Cap,' over his western clothing. The moment he became a leader of a Muslim country, he chose to wear a sherwani. He stopped wearing the UP and Delhi style chooridar or tight pyjamas, and preferred a loose fitting 'Shalwar' the Jinnah cap and white or cream colored sherwani become the trend of that time. Meanwhile, he wore suits for his day-to-day office work and on informal occasions.
> 
> The Quaid's magnificent personality traits left deep impact to everyone. Patrick Spens, the last Chief Justice of undivided India, paid the following tribute to Jinnah: "The tallness of the man, the immaculate manner in which he turned out, the beauty of his features and the extreme courtesy with which he treated all; no one could have made a more favorable impression than he did. There is no man or woman living who imputes anything against his honor or his honesty. He was the most outright person that I know."
> 
> The Quaid usually travelled by train during the pre-independence time. Journalist once confronted Jinnah with a question as to how Congress leadership travelled in third class like the working class while he enjoys the first class journey. Quaid's reply was sharp. He said that he travelled in first class but pays from his own pocket to buy the ticket, while the congress leaders travel in third class without ticket. It made headlines. Dear father of the nation you will be in our memories forever.
> 
> P. S: Please bear with me for making you read such a long write up on a person par excellence I have admired the most and adulated & emulated as my leader .. Mr Muhammad Ali Jinnah our Father of the Nation. I assure you his personality couldn't be described in fewer words than these. May his soul rest in peace, Ameen.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 765924


Stop worshipping his clothes and implement his goals. PML wanted to escape the corruption in India and led the people on a promise to a pure land but instead it has been tainted with huge corruption. Only way to create a real Pakistan is to end the corruption , this disease that pervades and ills Pakistan. Yes, they want a Western style economic system , a pyramidal system , so that it can be easily controlled and the masses robbed of their dignity, honor and quality of life forever feeding the rich to become richer. true freedom is a grasp away, the people of Pakistan need to take the final step to achieve what Pakistan was meant to be.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Quaid-e-Azam and Miss Fatima Jinnah with Muslim League's lady workers in Bombay.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Mr. Jinnah ridding a truck to lead the procession of the Muslim League in Allahabad. He can be seen sitting on a sofa-type seat on the truck.
Year: 1940.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Founder of Pakistan M.A Jinnah listening to complaints of displaced person at Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

A rare portrait

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
First cabinet of Pakistan. Sworn in on 15th August 1947..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
September 11, 74th anniversary of the father of the nation.
May Allah Almighty raise his ranks and grant him a high position in Paradise. Amen

ہزاروں سال نرگس اپنی بے نوری پہ روتی ہے
بڑی مشکل سے ہوتا ہے چمن میں دیدہ ور پیدا​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Relaxing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

only generails are great men in Pakistan!

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

With students on grass...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
How PAF helped Quaid see Pakistan's first Independence Day​
The Quaid was so ill that he would not have lived to see Pakistan’s first Independence Day, but he was able to do so by a brave and daring feat by Pakistan Air Force

S. M. Hali 
September 11, 2022








*11th September is the death anniversary of the father of the nation, Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah. Here is one important but lesser known fact. The Quaid was so ill that he would not have lived to see Pakistan’s first Independence Day, but he was able to do so by a brave and daring feat by Pakistan Air Force (PAF).*

The following was narrated to me by Brigadier Noor A. Husain (retd), the last Army ADC of the Quaid, in a TV programme I hosted titled, 'The Quaid’s last 100 Days'.

The brigadier, with his inimitable style and distinct memory, informed that the Quaid’s last public appearance was on 1st July 1948 to inaugurate the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP). Despite instructions from his doctors not to leave Ziarat, where the Quaid was recuperating, he made the fateful trip to Karachi and back. The Quaid was especially keen to inaugurate the State Bank, since he considered it a great achievement.

The Hindus believed that since monetary policies and fiscal understanding was not the forte of Muslims, Pakistan, despite its creation, would collapse and the Muslims of Pakistan would beg the Hindus to take them back into the Indian fold. The Quaid was so proud that Pakistan had not only been created but had also established its own State Bank.

Initially, it was considered that the State Bank of India should regulate the currency and banking systems of Pakistan, but the Quaid wanted to break Indian shackles.

In his speech, delivered despite his frail condition, the Quaid, addressing Zahid Hussain, the first Governor of the SBP, emphasised: “As you have observed, Mr. Governor, in undivided India banking was kept a close preserve of non-Muslims and their migration from Pakistan has caused a good deal of dislocation in the economic life of our young State. In order that the wheels of commerce and industry should run smoothly, it is imperative that the vacuum caused by the exodus of non-Muslims should be filled without delay.”

Quaid-i-Azam was in bad health, his voice scarcely audible, pausing, coughing, as he proceeded with the text of his speech.

Notwithstanding his frailty, with prescience, the Quaid invoked: “I shall watch with keenness the work of your Research Organisation in evolving banking practices compatible with Islamic ideas of social and economic life. The economic system of the West has created almost insoluble problems for humanity and to many of us it appears that only a miracle can save it from disaster that is not facing the world. It has failed to do justice between man and man and to eradicate friction from the international field. 

On the contrary, it was largely responsible for the two world wars in the last half century. The Western world, in spite of its advantages, of mechanization and industrial efficiency is today in a worse mess than ever before in history.

"The adoption of Western economic theory and practice will not help us in achieving our goal of creating a happy and contented people. We must work our destiny in our own way and present to the world an economic system based on the true Islamic concept of equality of manhood and social justice. We will thereby be fulfilling our mission as Muslims and giving to humanity the message of peace which alone can save it and secure the welfare, happiness and prosperity of mankind.”

The trip to Karachi and back took its toll and the Quaid became so ill that there was little chance of his survival to witness the first birthday of his creation 'Pakistan'.

Brigadier Noor informed that in the first week of August 1948, the doctors prescribed a certain injection, which would prolong his life by two weeks or so. Noor traveled from Ziarat to Quetta to look for the injection but failed to find it. He was advised that it may be available at Karachi. Brigadier Noor informed Colonel Geoffrey Knowles, the Military Secretary to the Governor-General, who made arrangements for the injection to be purchased from Karachi.

Now there was the question of transporting the injection to Quetta. Colonel Knowles spoke to Air Vice Marshal Perry Keene, the first Commander-in-Chief of the Pakistan Air Force. He in turn asked the PAF’s air transport command to do the honours. The officer in-charge of air transport was Squadron Leader Abdullah Baig, who readily agreed.

Unfortunately, Quetta’s Samungli airfield state was declared 'Red' by the Meteorological Department because of poor visibility, making it unsafe for landing or take off. Declaring the mission to be dangerous and suicidal, Abdullah Baig decided to dare it alone and set off in a PAF Dakota for Quetta.

Continuing his narration, Brigadier Noor stated that he took a thermos of coffee and went and stood at the tarmac to wait for the arrival of the PAF Dakota. He says that the visibility was zero; even the ground staff had packed up. After a while, he heard the Dakota make a landing. The aircraft came to a halt and Squadron Leader Abdullah Baig jumped out, approached Brigadier Noor, handing him the packet of injections, stating: “Here you are old chap; got to hurry, I have left the engines running since I could not risk bringing any technicians with me.”

Brigadier Noor offered him a cup of coffee, which he gratefully accepted and whistling loudly departed, without a care in the world, as if he had done nothing extraordinary.

The injection not only prolonged the Quaid’s life to see the first Independence Day but also Eid-ul-Fitr, which fell on 27 August 1948, enabling the Quaid to address the nation for the last time through a recorded speech via radio.

He breathed his last on 11 September 1948, leaving the fledgling nation orphaned but the resolute PAF had helped prolong his life by a few weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Quaid never anticipated that the country created, by his earnest endeavors, would be ruled by traitors like Mir Bajwa & Co., NS & Co., AAZ & Co., Mullah Fuzla & Co., and many other thugs and rascals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Last Journey - Nation's Father Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

indeed he had a great dressing sense..and he managed to achieve his political goal in his lifetime so that makes him a great leader as well...


----------



## SIPRA

Johny D said:


> indeed he had a great dressing sense.....



Indeed. That also is the reason for Gandhi being a "great leader".

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Johny D

SIPRA said:


> Indeed. That also is the reason for Gandhi being a "great leader".


well dear, i can feel the sarcasim but Gandhi was undoubltly the greatest leader and respected in India and Pak as well may be... he gave up dressing like Jinaha for reason known in public domain, may be if there is any elder in your family (80+) ask his/her opinion about Gandhiji.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

13 April, 1948

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah With A Group Of Royal Pakistan Air Force Pioneers Risalpur, Nowshera, NWFP, 13 April 1948.






Front Row (L To R) Asghar Hussain, Salahuddin, H Raza, Mrs Perry-Kenne, Asghar Khan, Quaid-e-Azam, A L A Perry-Kenne, Miss Fatima Jinnah, M K Janjua, M Rabb, M A Rabbani.


----------



## MultaniGuy

There are many who see Jinnah as a hero.

Yes, he was a great man.
​
​







And then somebody said "what have you done for your community?"

Jinnah gave Muslims a country to prosper.

I hope both Pakistan and China do a remake of the 1998 Jinnah movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid visit to PAF Risalpur in 1948..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah Talking With Afghan Soldiers Across The Border, Torkham, Khyber Pass, 1948 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid with Nawab of Bahawalpur during his visit. ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.






Quaid e Azam receiving a casket from Ardeshir Hormuzjee Mama, former Mayor & co-founder, Mama Parsi Girls High School Karachi on his visit to Parsi Colony on 3rd Feb 1948...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
*Quaid-e-Azam and the Muslim press*

"You have great power. You can guide and misguide people. You can make or mar the biggest personality. The power of the press is really great, but you must remember that this power, which you are wielding, is a trust. Look upon it as a great trust and remember that you are guiding honestly and sincerely the progress and welfare of your nation. 
At the same time I expect you to be completely fearless." Jinnah said that he welcomed criticism. "If I go wrong, or for that matter, the League goes wrong in any direction of its policy or programme, I want you to criticise it honestly as its friend, in fact, as one whose heart is beating with the Muslim nation."

M. A. Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## peagle

MultaniGuy said:


> There are many who see Jinnah as a hero.
> 
> Yes, he was a great man.
> ​
> ​
> 
> View attachment 883808
> 
> 
> And then somebody said "what have you done for your community?"
> 
> Jinnah gave Muslims a country to prosper.
> 
> I hope both Pakistan and China do a remake of the 1998 Jinnah movie.
> 
> View attachment 883896



Why are so obsessed with China? that you even have to bring it into this topic, it's insane.

Have some confidence, there's plenty we can and should be able to do on our own, not everything has to be in co-operation with someone else.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

August 15, 1947, First Guard of Honour Karachi..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Memorable Photo of Mohsin-e-Pakistan Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan (V) Abbassi with Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah & Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah in 1940's


----------



## epebble

peagle said:


> Why are so obsessed with China? that you even have to bring it into this topic, it's insane.
> 
> Have some confidence, there's plenty we can and should be able to do on our own, not everything has to be in co-operation with someone else.


Many posters subliminally seem to think Pakistan is a client state of somebody or the other. The notion of just plain independence can be scary.



Maula Jatt said:


> Islamists fail to see the broader picture of Pakistani creation and just focus on the religious aspect of it and forget the civilizational divide, way of thinking etc
> 
> Its just Hindu, Muslim but its bigger than that (although its a big part)


The notion of Civilizational divide between Muslims and non-Muslims was not well enunciated in Jinnah's time. It took 50 more years for Huntington to expand on Jinnah's ideas and to see the big picture. That I think is the greatness of Jinnah. He formulated the Theory of Civilizations before there was such a thing.


----------



## peagle

epebble said:


> Many posters subliminally seem to think Pakistan is a client state of somebody or the other. The notion of just plain independence can be scary.



They usually tend to be Indian, anything derogatory towards Pakistan fits their fantasies very well, whereas the truth is it's them who've been helped left, right and centre since their creation in 1947.

Pakistanis tend not to have enough brains to provide independent thinking, they usually follow the general line of thinking regarding camps, either you are in this camp or that camp, unable to think beyond that because it requires more then just a few grey cells, but can't blame them, that's all they've heard all their lives, throughout their history. 

But facts are different, America demanded Pakistan end its relations with China in the 1960's and 70's, well, even to this day, but it didn't, in the end it's America who sought Pakistan's help in establishing relations with China, in its pursuit of developing a counterweight to the Soviets. Ultimately, it was Pakistan that hammer the last nail in the Soviet coffin. 

It looked the other way when it came to India's nuclear program but sanctioned Pakistan to the hilt at every opportunity, today Pakistan has nuclear weapons, as it has a missile program and both programs are fairly advanced at this stage. 

So, the client state fantasy sounds good in print or on screen, but realities are somewhat different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## peagle

Maula Jatt said:


> you are talking about drinking, pork, being rich af living an affluent lifestyle, marrying non-muslim
> 
> everyone knows about it, literally a lot of people know about it,
> 
> he was an Ataturk type guy, wouldn't have taken BS from fundos
> unfortunately died too early



What these fools will never realise is that to be a Muslim is not about prayers, fasting and the other such, to put it mildly, things.

There is such a thing as being culturally Muslim, where you ethos, your identity, everything that defines you is Muslim in nature, and you derive that identity from your Islamic roots, without having to be a so-called practicing Muslim, like these fools.

I find religious people tend to be very narrow in understanding the inbuilt love a culturally Muslim individual has towards his/her Islamic roots, over 90% of Muslims simply are unable to grasp that aspect of identity. So all their pigeon brains can do is to pigeonhole people into set categories, and if you do not fulfil certain attributes, automatically your identity is bought into question, no matter what you may have achieved, or believe. 

Personally, I find that thinking retarded and sick, because it is so deeply wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930, Quaid with Maulana Shaukat Ali ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..







Jinnah with the members of the Cabinet Mission (from left)A.V. Alexander, M.A. Jinnah, Lord Pethick-Lawrence and Stafford Cripps.








Committee, Quaid-e-Azam, Liaquat Ali Khan and Nawab Ismail Khan at Quaid’s Bombay Residence at Malabar Hills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
KB Haji Arbab Ahmed Ali Jan Khan as Deputy Commissioner Peshawar and Political Agent Mohmands, receiving The Quaid at Peshawar Airport, 1948. 
IG police and chief secretary, along with The Chief Minister Khan Abdul Qayyum Khan can also be seen in the Photograph


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid visit to Peshawar in 1940....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
News of attack on Quaid. It is said that the attacker belonged to the Khaksar Tehrik. However, some historians also say that the attack was a personal act of Awar, the movement had nothing to do with the matter.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
Quaid-e-Azam with the Muslim League National Guards, Peshawar.
Year: 1945..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baburfromsarmarkand

We should rank all the leaders of the sub continent, I think Muhammad bin Tuqluq would be on top. Fearless man.


----------



## ghazi52

With his sister ..







No Politician could compete with his personality, education, decision makings, ideas, skills and many more. 
Have a lot to say in his praise but in a nutshell a powerful leader who knows each and every aspect of life. 
The name Muhammad Ali reflects in his behavior and way of living.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Quaid e Azam & Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah with PAF Officers in Risalpur, April 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

Surya 1 said:


> I read first three paragraphs in hope of knowing his great leadership quality. What I read was that he was very well dressed.


What a contrast to Mahatma Gandhi who used to insist on his simple clothes. I bet Jinnah with his vanity would have nothing to do with Mr. Gandhi, if not for political expediency. 🙄


----------



## Bleek

We urgently need a revolutionary leader like M. A. Jinnah to set Pakistan onto the correct path...

Anything to free us from the incompetent and incapable clutches of the corrupt establishment.

If not, their horrible governance and ignorance is going to mark the end of Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
The "Day of Deliverance" was a celebration day marked by the All-India Muslim League on 22 December 1939 during the Indian Independence movement. It was led by Muslim League president Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, and intended to rejoice the resignation of all members of the rival Congress party from provincial and central offices in protest over their not having been consulted over the decision to enter World War II alongside Britain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

